# 2012 Order Updated....



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

glad i have mine now but wish it was 2012 model!!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> glad i have mine now but wish it was 2012 model!!!!


I know the feeling...I am kind of glad that mine will be a 2012!


----------



## chenzhepeter (Jun 12, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I know the feeling...I am kind of glad that mine will be a 2012!


HI gman19, can i ask few questions about 2012 Cruze? So your dealer already accept your order for 2012 Cruze? what price you are paying for it? At MSRP or with discount? The problem for me now is that GM Canada is doing employee price discount with some extra incentives now. I am not sure if I can get the similar discount on 2012 Cruze.. Should I wait for few months to get 2012 Cruze?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

chenzhepeter said:


> HI gman19, can i ask few questions about 2012 Cruze? So your dealer already accept your order for 2012 Cruze? what price you are paying for it? At MSRP or with discount? The problem for me now is that GM Canada is doing employee price discount with some extra incentives now. I am not sure if I can get the similar discount on 2012 Cruze.. Should I wait for few months to get 2012 Cruze?


I'm pushing for the same price I was invoiced for my 2011. I was getting supplier pricing of just over 26K for my 2011. After all the trouble I've had, no one's fault actually, the Japan disaster really messed me up. So I am going to try and hold them to the original price. This will be our second car in as many years from this dealer, and from the same salesman, so I might can pull it off. We'll see. 

As of now, the 2012 Cruze order guide might be incorrect. When I ordered my 2012, Topaz blue Metallic was NOT an option...It did not show up on my salesman's order worksheet. Not sure what other things may be amiss with the online order guide.

You might want to wait and get some feedback on the 2012. I'm replacing a car that's on its last "wheel", so I hope to be updating the forums soon...(late July/Early August hopefully.)


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got a call Monday, June 27th.

My order status is still at level 3000.
Dealership called me on Monday and said my "build date" has been issued and is July 27th.

Whew....this whole process started on April 2nd!


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

Congrats. That is a long time to wait, but well worth it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm looking at it in a more positive light too...what else can one do!!?

Since I ordered it with every option available, it should definitely be worth the wait!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Yeah, I'm looking at it in a more positive light too...what else can one do!!?
> 
> Since I ordered it with every option available, it should definitely be worth the wait!


LOL Saw a Blue that was new today. It was not Imperial Blue, a shade lighter. Was on a RS with 17" wheels. Looked really nice. I'm assuming it was a 2012, but it was on the street, so I did not get a chance to look at it closely. If that blue is going to be a production color and wasnt just a pre-production trial - you may be switching again!!! Again, it was on the roll at 35mph, but it looked good to me.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> LOL Saw a Blue that was new today. It was not Imperial Blue, a shade lighter. Was on a RS with 17" wheels. Looked really nice. I'm assuming it was a 2012, but it was on the street, so I did not get a chance to look at it closely. If that blue is going to be a production color and wasnt just a pre-production trial - you may be switching again!!! Again, it was on the roll at 35mph, but it looked good to me.


Yeah, I'm afraid you're right...

I was hesitant (hence, the order for a Crystal Red Tintcoat) to order the Blue Topaz Metallic sight unseen. The Topaz Blue Metallic wasn't on my dealers order workbench software when I ordered mine. What you might have seen was the Granite Blue Metallic, which was on the color list when I ordered mine. Granite Blue Metallic isn't a "new" color as it has been on Silverado's for a few years. When I looked at it on the trucks, it didn't flip my switch, so I opted for the red.

I thought about seeing if my dealer would order a Blue Topaz Metallic tricked out like my red one, and I could choose the one I like better...I would love to see what Blue Topaz Metallic really looks like though....I think!..


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK...so yesterday my status updated to 3300:

05/09/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
05/09/2011 (1102) Order entered via web.
06/06/2011 (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
06/07/2011 (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
06/07/2011 (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
06/30/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
06/30/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.

No build date mentioned yet on here, but my salesman called this past Monday and voicemailed me that my build date was
July 25th in their system....

Not sure if a date will show up in these status updates or not.


----------



## recrowl (Jun 26, 2011)

Gman......I ordered a 2012 Eco in Topaz Blue. Dealer told me that it was built June 24th and that I could expect it in a few weeks. It had an initial build date later than that, so maybe yours might get built ahead of schedule too. Good luck!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

recrowl said:


> Gman......I ordered a 2012 Eco in Topaz Blue. Dealer told me that it was built June 24th and that I could expect it in a few weeks. It had an initial build date later than that, so maybe yours might get built ahead of schedule too. Good luck!


Thanks Recrowl...I'll keep my fingers crossed. By the way, when you get your Blue Topaz, post some good pics! My saga is posted on this forum, but I orginally ordered Imperial Blue Metallic (2011 model). That got quashed with the Japan disaster and I ended up reordering a 2012...Imperial blue metallic not a color choice for 2012. I did not order the Topaz blue because at the time the dealer, or anyone else, could show me what topaz blue looked like, so I opted for the Cryatal Red Tintcoat. I don't think I'll regret it, but blue was my initial color choice.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

My status updated today, but to pre-existing status of 3100 & 3300.
Not sure what it means, but it did see activity today. I'm hoping next week will see more
activity as my salesman advised me a few weeks ago of a build date of 7/25, which is Monday.

05/09/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
05/09/2011 (1102) Order entered via web.
06/06/2011 (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
06/07/2011 (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
06/07/2011 (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
06/30/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
06/30/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
07/19/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
07/19/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well it looks like my predicted build date of July 25th was a good estimate...
My order was just updated to 3400 status! Hopefully, not long now!

05/09/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
05/09/2011 (1102) Order entered via web.
06/06/2011 (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
06/07/2011 (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
06/07/2011 (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
06/30/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
06/30/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
07/19/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
07/19/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
*07/25/2011 (3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.*


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello gman. How did you get that order status? Is there a website I can go out to that will give me this? I ordered my 2012 last Friday. Would be nice to follow the build process.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

@CruzeLTZ-RS

I've been tracking mine here:

Connects | GM vehicle order tracking

You only need the order number from your dealership to track it. 

Enjoy the ride. My original order was placed on April 2nd....I've used the crap out of this link tracking both my orders!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

*She's getting close.....*

05/09/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
05/09/2011 (1102) Order entered via web.
06/06/2011 (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
06/07/2011 (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
06/07/2011 (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
06/30/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
06/30/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
07/19/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
07/19/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
07/25/2011 (3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.
07/28/2011 (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.
07/28/2011 (4000) Vehicle available to ship.
07/28/2011 (4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).
07/28/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

According to my VIN, I have the 21,483rd 2012 Cruze...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

05/09/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
05/09/2011 (1102) Order entered via web.
06/06/2011 (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
06/07/2011 (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
06/07/2011 (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
06/30/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
06/30/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
07/19/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
07/19/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
07/25/2011 (3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.
07/28/2011 (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.
07/28/2011 (4000) Vehicle available to ship.
07/28/2011 (4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).
07/28/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
07/29/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
07/30/2011 (4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).

The time draweth nigh...


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I remember when mine was being built I'd check the tracking site like three times a day to see if it updated, be sure to post some pictures when you get it! I guess if it's being shipped by rail you can track that too if you get the train info from your dealer.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I guess I'll just wait it out...I have read how track by rail and it isn't quite as straightforward. Definitely will post pics...and yes I do check 3x daily too!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

gman- question for you. When you placed your order, did your dealer give you a GM order number right away. I went to the dealer and ordered my car on July 23rd. I emailed my dealer last Friday, July 30th and he emailed me back and said the order just went in from their dealership.

I emailed them today to get a GM order ID and he emailed me back saying the GM hasn't given them an order ID yet. Is he just BS'ing me saying it's ordered and it really isn't or does it take a bit to actually get an order ID number?

Thanks.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> gman- question for you. When you placed your order, did your dealer give you a GM order number right away. I went to the dealer and ordered my car on July 23rd. I emailed my dealer last Friday, July 30th and he emailed me back and said the order just went in from their dealership.
> 
> I emailed them today to get a GM order ID and he emailed me back saying the GM hasn't given them an order ID yet. Is he just BS'ing me saying it's ordered and it really isn't or does it take a bit to actually get an order ID number?
> 
> Thanks.


I think he may be BS'ing you....
When I sat down and we ordered my car (Both times) I left the dealership with a printout of my order. That printout had my order number on it, plain as day.

So, we have to assume that your dealer uses the same order system (workbench, is what my salesman called it, even though it was on the computer). In which case, the order number should have been generated as soon as you ordered. If I can, I'll see if I can scan my order in and try and PM it to you later on today when I get home.

Did you get a printout when you ordered?


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi gman,

I did get a printout but it isn't workbench. It says GM AutoBook on the bottom of it. Mine is 11 pages. Doesn't have an order number on it. Had a 1PW69 at the top next to the model but the site said this number was invalid. I think the way this dealer works is that 1 person is responsible for all new vehicle ordering. Not my actual sales person.

Here is the exact message he sent me yesterday:

"It is ordered but GM hasn't placed it yet. It is accepted but do not have a number yet. Hopefully by end of week"

I wish I new more what he meant by this. This is the first brand new car I have ordered so I clueless.


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Hi gman,
> 
> I did get a printout but it isn't workbench. It says GM AutoBook on the bottom of it. Mine is 11 pages. Doesn't have an order number on it. Had a 1PW69 at the top next to the model but the site said this number was invalid. I think the way this dealer works is that 1 person is responsible for all new vehicle ordering. Not my actual sales person.
> 
> ...


You are being lied to. Plain and simple. Ask your dealer to show you his "Weekly Allocation Report". My guess is he does not have allocation to get an order accepted. If the order was placed OR accepted, you would have an order number, period.

Autobook is a sales tool. You are being lied to.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Tallboy,

That's pretty much what I thought. And that pretty much upsets me. When I left there a couple Fridays ago, they told me that they had an allocation left. My guess is that they didn't have one or they gave it to someone else that ordered from my dealer. If I don't get an answer from him this Friday, I will call him. Emailing leaves too many unknowns plus I can put him on spot with a call.

Question, how often do they get an allocation spot on average? This dealer isn't all that small. Its located in 3 different cities.

Thanks


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Thanks Tallboy,
> 
> That's pretty much what I thought. And that pretty much upsets me. When I left there a couple Fridays ago, they told me that they had an allocation left. My guess is that they didn't have one or they gave it to someone else that ordered from my dealer. If I don't get an answer from him this Friday, I will call him. Emailing leaves too many unknowns plus I can put him on spot with a call.
> 
> ...


Allocation is done on a "turn and earn" basis, so it varies from dealer to dealer. If he won't show you his Weekly Allocation Report [there is no proprietary information on it] I guarantee he does NOT have allocation, or is using it for another order.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks tallboy,

He's getting till Friday and then I'm calling. I don't wantt to p*ss him off before that. I'm trading a car in upon delivery. He gave me a good trade so I don't think he will want to Dink around too long and let me put tons of miles on this trade in.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm with Tallboy on this...you're getting jerked.
The dealer does NOT have to have allocation to get you an order number.
Just look back at my status updates. Note that at status 1100, it states that the dealer has NOT received allocation to place the order.
My order number printed on the sheets I got less than 30 seconds after he hit the submit button on the order screen, so I know an
order number is generated REALLY FAST...

I PM'd you for further info.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

AutoBook is just a program (no longer supported by GM) to spec out cars for customers, it is not used to place orders. If your dealer had actually entered your car into the GM order system then an order number would have been generated immediately, regardless of whether they have allocation or not. If they do not have allocation then it sits in Event Code 1100 (Preliminary) until they get allocation and then is moved to a Placed Order. Dealers can also assign a priority number to preliminary orders to determine which ones get pulled first when allocation is available.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

I just placed my order for my Cruze 8/6/11. I work at the dealer so I received a print out a few minutes after they ordered it for me. It says 1100 - Preliminary Order Accepted. They told me it would be 6 weeks but I'm growing a little concerned reading everyones posts about how long it has been taking. I know it will be well worth it when I see the semi pull in with it though. I ordered a 2012 Eco manual in Crystal Red Tintcoat with Nav, Pioneer Sound, the Convenience package, and Jet Black/Sport Red Premium Cloth. I plan on ordering fog lights and mud flaps for it then having the mud flaps and plastic inserts for the fog lights painted body color since they are a dealer installed option anyway. Looking forward to seeing updates!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> AutoBook is just a program (no longer supported by GM) to spec out cars for customers, it is not used to place orders. If your dealer had actually entered your car into the GM order system then an order number would have been generated immediately, regardless of whether they have allocation or not. If they do not have allocation then it sits in Event Code 1100 (Preliminary) until they get allocation and then is moved to a Placed Order. Dealers can also assign a priority number to preliminary orders to determine which ones get pulled first when allocation is available.


Yes, on both of my orders I got order numbers withing minutes of placing my order. Was able to track immediately!



herchevycruze said:


> I just placed my order for my Cruze 8/6/11. I work at the dealer so I received a print out a few minutes after they ordered it for me. It says 1100 - Preliminary Order Accepted. They told me it would be 6 weeks but I'm growing a little concerned reading everyones posts about how long it has been taking. I know it will be well worth it when I see the semi pull in with it though. I ordered a 2012 Eco manual in Crystal Red Tintcoat with Nav, Pioneer Sound, the Convenience package, and Jet Black/Sport Red Premium Cloth. I plan on ordering fog lights and mud flaps for it then having the mud flaps and plastic inserts for the fog lights painted body color since they are a dealer installed option anyway. Looking forward to seeing updates!


I guess my order is quite unique when looking at timing...
I placed my order for a 2012 back on May 9th...at that time, they were still building 2011's, but not taking orders for 2011's. It would be another 5 weeks before they even started building 2012's. On June 21, they started building 2012's, then about 2 weeks later, they shut down from July 4th to July 18th for maintenance/changeover at the Lordstown plant. So my car actually sat in queue for about 5-6 weeks from May to June. Waited 2 more weeks for the plant shutdown. Once the car was built the week of the 25th of July, it moved REALLY fast. i expect to take delivery of it later on this week. 

Will post pics soon!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

My order (PVDN19) currently shows the following: *Event Date* *Event Status* 08/05/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order. 08/05/2011 (1102) Order entered via web. I take it 1102 has nothing to do with allocation, am I right? Just wondering if I should make a quick trip to the dealer to find out when the car will be allocated.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> My order (PVDN19) currently shows the following: *Event Date* *Event Status* 08/05/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order. 08/05/2011 (1102) Order entered via web. I take it 1102 has nothing to do with allocation, am I right? Just wondering if I should make a quick trip to the dealer to find out when the car will be allocated.


Correct. Event Code 1102 doesn't have anything to do with allocation. However, until the dealer has allocation, the order will not progress past this point. One thing you may want to ask your dealer about is how many (if any) other Cruze orders they have and where your order fits in. None of us have near as much allocation of Cruzes as we would like so you may want to check and see if they have anyone else ahead of you. They can also tell you their weekly allocation of Cruzes for the next month.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Thx, and I'll be sure to find out whatever I can in the morning.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

update: Well I got all worked up for nothing. The dealer did indeed place my order when he said he did. Friday I called and got my order number from him. I registered on gmconnects and it's showing a status code of: 3000 which is 'parts being ordered, production process underway'

I can't wait!! btw- I ordered the black LTZ RS loaded with every option except the lighted sills.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> update: Well I got all worked up for nothing. The dealer did indeed place my order when he said he did. Friday I called and got my order number from him. I registered on gmconnects and it's showing a status code of: 3000 which is 'parts being ordered, production process underway'
> 
> I can't wait!! btw- I ordered the black LTZ RS loaded with every option except the lighted sills.


 Glad to hear, I have the same model/color as you on order, just with the lighted sills and minus the ash tray. The hardest choice was blue or black for me.... just didn't know if the black/brick interior would match up with the blue as well as the black. Which interior did you decide to go with?


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Glad to hear, I have the same model/color as you on order, just with the lighted sills and minus the ash tray. The hardest choice was blue or black for me.... just didn't know if the black/brick interior would match up with the blue as well as the black. Which interior did you decide to go with?



Ok.. so i didn't get the ash tray either...LOL My interior is black. I'm told it will have RED stitching. This should look awesome.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Ok.. so i didn't get the ash tray either...LOL My interior is black. I'm told it will have RED stitching. This should look awesome.


lol, yeh I had to throw the ash tray in there, anyways red stitching does sound pretty sick. Can't wait to see some pics. ccasion14:


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> lol, yeh I had to throw the ash tray in there, anyways red stitching does sound pretty sick. Can't wait to see some pics. ccasion14:


I will definitely post pics. My dealer thinks maybe the 1st or 2nd week of september I might have it. I'm already shopping for the badge overlays. Also gonna set up right away with HID lights.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ what color interior did you get gman? Looks like there is only 3 colors available on the ltz. What is the jet black/ brick combo? Is that the 2 tone seats where the outer part is black and the inner is red or something?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ what color interior did you get gman? Looks like there is only 3 colors available on the ltz. What is the jet black/ brick combo? Is that the 2 tone seats where the outer part is black and the inner is red or something?


 The black/brick is a 2 tone combo (not just the seats, but the entire interior. It really looks sharp in person. One big difference between the jet black interior and the black/brick is that the jet black interior has black carpet in spots (like on the passenger dash area). It all comes down to personal preference. In my opinion, they both look great.  here's a pic of the black brick interior that was lifted of another post. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...pictures/676d1305847753-pix-new-cruze-009.jpg


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ what color interior did you get gman? Looks like there is only 3 colors available on the ltz. What is the jet black/ brick combo? Is that the 2 tone seats where the outer part is black and the inner is red or something?


Actually with the body color I got (Crystal Red Tintcoat), there are only 2 color choices for the interior: Black and Cocoa/Lt. Neutral...I went with the Cocoa/Lt. Neutral as my last 2 cars have had black leather interiors, and wanted something different this time around.ccasion14:


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Actually with the body color I got (Crystal Red Tintcoat), there are only 2 color choices for the interior: Black and Cocoa/Lt. Neutral...I went with the Cocoa/Lt. Neutral as my last 2 cars have had black leather interiors, and wanted something different this time around.ccasion14:


The cocoa/lt neutral interior looks really nice. The only problem I have with it is that the neutral leather tends to collect scuff marks. Keep it clean and its awesome.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> The cocoa/lt neutral interior looks really nice. The only problem I have with it is that the neutral leather tends to collect scuff marks. Keep it clean and its awesome.


yeah, I would have liked to have seen the "Black/Brownstone" color scheme that we have in our '10 Equinox, but not in the cards.

I work at a lab, so I normally do not get too grimey at work. Usually detail the interior of our cars every 3 months (once each season), but our leather gets wiped/cleaned/treated every month during the summer season. I'll try and post some pics of my Trans AM to the garage tomorrow evening. It's a 1996 and the interior is nearly pristine for its age. I bought it used in 2000, so I cannot take all the credit for it.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Just seen the same color options you picked at the dealer today on an 11' gman, and boy oh boy do they look good together. Can't wait until you get your new ride, you've had a really long wait but your almost there! ​


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Yes, on both of my orders I got order numbers withing minutes of placing my order. Was able to track immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My order was updated to a 2000 today. Our new car mananger thought within a week or so it will hopefully go to a 3000. It's going to be a long 6 weeks!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Just seen the same color options you picked at the dealer today on an 11' gman, and boy oh boy do they look good together. Can't wait until you get your new ride, you've had a really long wait but your almost there!


Thanks man, my wife was looking at the Cadillac CTS/Crystal Red Tintcoat with what they called "Cashmere" interior and we both loved it...this kind of reminds me of that. Looks like my thread updates may be cooming to an end....see below!



herchevycruze said:


> My order was updated to a 2000 today. Our new car mananger thought within a week or so it will hopefully go to a 3000. It's going to be a long 6 weeks!


05/09/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
05/09/2011 (1102) Order entered via web.
06/06/2011 (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
06/07/2011 (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
06/07/2011 (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
06/30/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
06/30/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
07/19/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
07/19/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
07/25/2011 (3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.
07/28/2011 (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.
07/28/2011 (4000) Vehicle available to ship.
07/28/2011 (4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).
07/28/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
07/29/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
07/30/2011 (4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).
08/06/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
08/06/2011 (4800) Rail ramp unload. Vehicle has been unloaded from train.
08/08/2011 (4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).
08/08/2011 (5000) Vehicle has been delivered to dealer.

Once I hit status 3100, there was a 2 week shutdown from July 4th to 18th.
So subtracting out those 2 weeks my production & delivery were about 4 weeks.

They build them pretty fast, mine was confirmed thru my salesman that the build started on July 25th.
It was shipped via rail on July 30th after sitting at bay for a couple days. Arrived at dealership here in NC on August 9th.

What a ride!


----------



## Spiffster (Jul 18, 2011)

"Henk henk, aaalriiight" Congrats on your new ride. Must be like Christmas for you today after such a long wait. My ECO was built this last Friday so I am just waiting for it to hit the dealer. Should only be about a month for me from order to delivery. Im pumped!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Spiffster said:


> "Henk henk, aaalriiight" Congrats on your new ride. Must be like Christmas for you today after such a long wait. My ECO was built this last Friday so I am just waiting for it to hit the dealer. Should only be about a month for me from order to delivery. Im pumped!


 
yep...one look at that shiny Crystal Red Tintcoat paint and GIGGGGETTTY!

:jump:

What color Eco did you get?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm curious to see what you think of the new nav unit. Grats by the way! :wavetowel2:


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Thanks man, my wife was looking at the Cadillac CTS/Crystal Red Tintcoat with what they called "Cashmere" interior and we both loved it...this kind of reminds me of that. Looks like my thread updates may be cooming to an end....see below!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new ride! I can't imagine waiting as long as you did! I hope you enjoy it. Keep us posted


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

What the Odo looked like before I drove off the lot tonight...










It's in the driveway, but too dark to get good pics...will post up some tomorrow!


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats G-Man19, 
I ordered my Cruze July 23rd, and received an e-mail friday Aug 5th that it was bayed and waiting transport, So i hope to get it in the next week of so.
Built in less than 2 weeks, hopefully here soon!
Mine is a Summit White ECO, 6 speed m/t. Door sills on the way. Tinted glass, bowtie blackouts planned and probably vent visors too!? 

BTW, i'm in southern VA, what part of NC are you from? 

Dan


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I think mine had 6 miles on it when I got it but I don't remember, can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Spiffster (Jul 18, 2011)

gman19 said:


> What color Eco did you get?


The ECO I ordered will be silver with the titanium interior. My wife has a black car so I wanted something nice and easy to keep clean  Cant wait to roll off the lot in it as my primary transportation has been a motorcycle for the last 3 months.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Sweet G!

Just out of curiosity, did they have a topaz blue one???


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

dacruze said:


> Congrats G-Man19,
> I ordered my Cruze July 23rd, and received an e-mail friday Aug 5th that it was bayed and waiting transport, So i hope to get it in the next week of so.
> Built in less than 2 weeks, hopefully here soon!
> Mine is a Summit White ECO, 6 speed m/t. Door sills on the way. Tinted glass, bowtie blackouts planned and probably vent visors too!?
> ...


Sweet! Mine was built on the 25th and shipped on the 30th. Arrived at dealership the evening of the 8th, I drove it home on the 9th...things really move when they get to the build. The sales manager also mentioned getting mine in was a fluke. There have been supplier issues with the pushbutton start system so they have been pumping out 2lt's but not many LTZ's with it. He figured mine got built since it had been on the books for so long.

Southern VA -- I'm kind of north central NC in Greensboro...not to far from the VA border at all.





Spiffster said:


> The ECO I ordered will be silver with the titanium interior. My wife has a black car so I wanted something nice and easy to keep clean  Cant wait to roll off the lot in it as my primary transportation has been a motorcycle for the last 3 months.


Yes, silver is a nice color to keep up...our '06 Pontiac G6 was silver. This will be my first red car since my very first 1978 Pontiac Firebird that I bought used in 1983, so it will be a little different. That Silver and Titanium is really sharp together!



TSURacing said:


> Sweet G!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did they have a topaz blue one???


Nope...no Topaz Blue on the lot....maybe a good thing as late as it was, I don't know if I could have made a decision on the spot, and may have came home Cruze-less.

I did take some ribbing from my wife....we got home (only 5 miles from dealership). The fuel gauge read full. I said I was going to fill-er-up. I felt I needed to in order to gauge my mileage for the first tank. Well I did and bought $1.52 in gasoline for 0.412 gallons. They pretty much had it brimmed, but I had to be sure. When I parked at work this morning, the DIC read 40.1 MPG so we'll see how it works out over time!


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

dacruze said:


> Congrats G-Man19,
> I ordered my Cruze July 23rd, and received an e-mail friday Aug 5th that it was bayed and waiting transport, So i hope to get it in the next week of so.
> Built in less than 2 weeks, hopefully here soon!
> Mine is a Summit White ECO, 6 speed m/t. Door sills on the way. Tinted glass, bowtie blackouts planned and probably vent visors too!?
> ...


 
Wow! That would be awesome if mine came that fast! Make sure to post some pics when you get it


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Sweet G!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did they have a topaz blue one???


We just got our first Topaz Blue in today and it's a really nice looking color. Hard to describe but it's like a royal blue, I guess you could say it's about halfway in between Imperial Blue and Ice Blue. It looks darker in the shade and then brightens up in direct sunlight. I was kind of nervous ordering the car without being able to see the color but I really like it. If anyone knows what LeMans Blue on Corvettes from a few years ago looks like, it's similar to that.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

G-man19, 

I Live in Chatham, Va which is 15 minutes south of danville. I'm only about 45 minutes from greensboro. Actually i looked at a cruze at Terry Labonte Chevrolet , but I purchased mine from from a smaller local dealership closer to Lynchburg. 

Wher did you buy? 
Terry Labonte?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

dacruze said:


> G-man19,
> 
> I Live in Chatham, Va which is 15 minutes south of danville. I'm only about 45 minutes from greensboro. Actually i looked at a cruze at Terry Labonte Chevrolet , but I purchased mine from from a smaller local dealership closer to Lynchburg.
> 
> ...


Actually, we always 'cruised' the LaBonte lot on Sunday evenings looking at Cruzes, but we purchased from Bill Black Cadillac/Chevrolet, which is only about 5 miles from our house. LaBonte is about 12 miles up Wendover Avenue...not a big difference, but when we bought our 2010 Equinox, LaBonte really balked/stalled us on giving us supplier pricing, when Bill Black didn't hesitate at all, ordered for us with no $$$ down (LaBonte wanted $1000 down), and Bill Black has been really a good dealership to work with. 

Chatham's not far at all....we'll be in Williamsburg, VA later this month if all works out...quite a drive to get there though!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Well my order made a few moves today, went from 1102 to 3100. ccasion14:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Well my order made a few moves today, went from 1102 to 3100. ccasion14:


A few moves to say the least...it took me from 5/9 to 6/30 to go from 1102 to 3100! Since they started building 2012's on 6/21, it makes my jump look more like a step though! A lot of my time was waiting for them to start building 2012's to begin with!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

How do these cars end up with 6 and 8 miles on them? Do the dealers take them for joy rides? Lol

What the heck Andy  how do you rate. Mine is still sitting at 3000. I got a black granite ltz rs loaded with nav. What did you get? Perhaps the jump difference???


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Got one pic...then....*

the battery in the camera died...back in for a charge!


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> How do these cars end up with 6 and 8 miles on them? Do the dealers take them for joy rides? Lol
> 
> What the heck Andy  how do you rate. Mine is still sitting at 3000. I got a black granite ltz rs loaded with nav. What did you get? Perhaps the jump difference???


 


The dealers are required to put a certain amount of miles on them before their delivered to make sure there are no immediate problems


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice Greg. More pics.. more pics


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> The dealers are required to put a certain amount of miles on them before their delivered to make sure there are no immediate problems


Well I know if mine has 20mi it, I'll know not all dealers are the same.

Hey btw, I'm from Wisconsin too


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> How do these cars end up with 6 and 8 miles on them?


6 to 8 miles is about how much mileage a newly built car will rack up being driven off of the assembly line, out into the factory lot, around to the loading ramps for rail transport, onto and off of the railcars, out onto the distribution facility lot, onto the delivery trucks, off the delivery truck, around the dealer lot, into and out of the dealer service facility, and back to the showroom area for you to pick up. I had ordered a 2008 Astra that showed up at the dealer's lot with seven miles on it. It had been flatbedded from the NJ POE, so the mileage was factory to boat to impound lot in NJ. My 2003 Mazda arrived at the original dealer's lot from Hiroshima with 7 miles on it. After the dealer trade to get to my local dealership, it had 70 miles on it. 

Jim


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> How do these cars end up with 6 and 8 miles on them? Do the dealers take them for joy rides? Lol
> 
> What the heck Andy  how do you rate. Mine is still sitting at 3000. I got a black granite ltz rs loaded with nav. What did you get? Perhaps the jump difference???


I ordered from Les Stanford in Dearborn Mi. By the way, I ordered the same thing... :question:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> The dealers are required to put a certain amount of miles on them before their delivered to make sure there are no immediate problems


This very well sounds accurate. The certified mileage when it was delivered to the dealer lot was 3 miles. So, the dealership might have "proofed" it for about 5 miles, which is about their normal test drive route.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I'm curious to see what you think of the new nav unit. Grats by the way! :wavetowel2:


From what I've seen so far, and that ain't much, is it's a pretty nice system. It updates smoothly so that when you're moving, it's pretty much real time. The pop up virtual keyboard can be configured "ABCDE" or in "QWERTY" mode. I've not used the nav yet, but POI icons for restaurants/gas, etc. show up graphically when nearby. The right hand knob becomes a zoom in/out knob when in nav mode. I'll get some pics when the camera battery finishes charging. It's like our Garmin to some extent. I am glad it is touchscreen. And Yes, a lot of functions I have messed with can be controlled via touchscreen OR pushbutton...the pushbuttons appear to be exactly like the 2011 model with nav.


----------



## nStyle (May 13, 2011)

Our Cruze arrived yesterday, same day your car did, only we are not going to be able to go get it until tomorrow morning! Anxiety! 

Very ironic that our car came in the same time that yours did.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I ordered from Les Stanford in Dearborn Mi. By the way, I ordered the same thing... :question:


Oh yeah, I remember from the other day. When did you order yours andy. Maybe I can gauge when mine will go to 3100. My order officially went in on 7/29, accepted by GM on 8/2.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

nStyle said:


> Our Cruze arrived yesterday, same day your car did, only we are not going to be able to go get it until tomorrow morning! Anxiety!
> 
> Very ironic that our car came in the same time that yours did.


 
Sweet! I don't think you'll be disappointed!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> From what I've seen so far, and that ain't much, is it's a pretty nice system. It updates smoothly so that when you're moving, it's pretty much real time. The pop up virtual keyboard can be configured "ABCDE" or in "QWERTY" mode. I've not used the nav yet, but POI icons for restaurants/gas, etc. show up graphically when nearby. The right hand knob becomes a zoom in/out knob when in nav mode. I'll get some pics when the camera battery finishes charging. It's like our Garmin to some extent. I am glad it is touchscreen. And Yes, a lot of functions I have messed with can be controlled via touchscreen OR pushbutton...the pushbuttons appear to be exactly like the 2011 model with nav.


I have 2 questions I'm dying to know the answer to. Did you happen to notice if the nav comes with real time traffic information? and second, do you have to pay for any updates (traffic if applicable, and map)?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Introductions have been made...*


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Few more pics...*

Speedometer, Range & Instantaneous Fuel Economy screen...









Trip 1, Average Economy 1, and Average Speed 1...you get 2 of these screens...pretty sweet!









Nav Screen...









Home Screen...









Reflections...









I'll post more..no mods or badges added yet, but not far off!


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Gman19 how long did it take for you to get a confirmation email from the gmconnect website to start tracking? I ask because I signed up and it been a couple of hours and I haven't received anything.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I have 2 questions I'm dying to know the answer to. Did you happen to notice if the nav comes with real time traffic information? and second, do you have to pay for any updates (traffic if applicable, and map)?


Based on the LTZ we got in it has both traffic and weather. Like XM it's free for a trial period but I'm not sure the cost after that. The new nav system is not HD based like before, it's on an SD card that slots in the center armrest with the USB and auxiliary inputs. I'm sure there is an extra charge for updates. In the past it was around $299 for a new DVD on the DVD based systems.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Memphis said:


> Hey Gman19 how long did it take for you to get a confirmation email from the gmconnect website to start tracking? I ask because I signed up and it been a couple of hours and I haven't received anything.


I'm not gman but I just registered on connects last Friday about 4pm. I think it was about 8 or 9pm before I got the initial alert sent to my phone.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> I'm not gman but I just registered on connects last Friday about 4pm. I think it was about 8 or 9pm before I got the initial alert sent to my phone.


If I recall, it took several hours for me as well. I initially got an email to my home email addy, and signed up for SMS alerts later on.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Based on the LTZ we got in it has both traffic and weather. Like XM it's free for a trial period but I'm not sure the cost after that. The new nav system is not HD based like before, it's on an SD card that slots in the center armrest with the USB and auxiliary inputs. I'm sure there is an extra charge for updates. In the past it was around $299 for a new DVD on the DVD based systems.


I'm wondering too...since traffic and weather are tied to XM, if a limited subscription can be had without all the stations...traffic and weather would be nice. As far as traffic, I haven't fooled with it much...too busy today enjoying the ride with FUNCTIONING air conditioning!! Now that I have some stations tuned into memory, I will probably mess with the nav system tomorrow.

I do wonder what they did to circumvent the need for a HDD. A map image file is HUGE. I don't know if an update could come on a SD card. My car has a DVD update case in the glove box...I noticed it last night when my salesman removed the manuals...I guess there is a DVD in it, I'll have to check and see. Maybe they installed a buttload of SS memory into the head unit to accommodate the map image...who knows.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Based on the LTZ we got in it has both traffic and weather. Like XM it's free for a trial period but I'm not sure the cost after that. The new nav system is not HD based like before, it's on an SD card that slots in the center armrest with the USB and auxiliary inputs. I'm sure there is an extra charge for updates. In the past it was around $299 for a new DVD on the DVD based systems.


Thanks for the info. I decided to do a bit of research and stumbled upon another forum that answered the question regarding weather and traffic pricing. Here's the link if anyone else would like to know: XM Traffic and Weather?


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok cool


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I'm wondering too...since traffic and weather are tied to XM, if a limited subscription can be had without all the stations...traffic and weather would be nice. As far as traffic, I haven't fooled with it much...too busy today enjoying the ride with FUNCTIONING air conditioning!! Now that I have some stations tuned into memory, I will probably mess with the nav system tomorrow.
> 
> I do wonder what they did to circumvent the need for a HDD. A map image file is HUGE. I don't know if an update could come on a SD card. My car has a DVD update case in the glove box...I noticed it last night when my salesman removed the manuals...I guess there is a DVD in it, I'll have to check and see. Maybe they installed a buttload of SS memory into the head unit to accommodate the map image...who knows.


When they did have the HDD based systems about 8GB was partitioned off for nav use, the rest was for ripping music. 8GB (or even 16GB) SD cards are fairly cheap especially at the quantities GM would be buying so that part makes sense. They also finally figured out that with so many iPods and mp3 players that no one was really recording anything to the HDD so it was easier and less expensive to do away with it, and it's one less moving thing to break. Those two things combined to kill the HDD based systems. Almost forgot to add this but the speed of the SD based system is much quicker than the HDD, another benefit.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> When they did have the HDD based systems about 8GB was partitioned off for nav use, the rest was for ripping music. 8GB (or even 16GB) SD cards are fairly cheap especially at the quantities GM would be buying so that part makes sense. They also finally figured out that with so many iPods and mp3 players that no one was really recording anything to the HDD so it was easier and less expensive to do away with it, and it's one less moving thing to break. Those two things combined to kill the HDD based systems. Almost forgot to add this but the speed of the SD based system is much quicker than the HDD, another benefit.


:sigh:

I read in the manual somewhere that the 2011 HDD was a 40Gb drive and only 10Gb was available to the user for music, etc. Any idea what else was on the drive??

SD cards = NO moving parts too!!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> :sigh:
> 
> I read in the manual somewhere that the 2011 HDD was a 40Gb drive and only 10Gb was available to the user for music, etc. Any idea what else was on the drive??
> 
> SD cards = NO moving parts too!!


That would be a good question. Our GM rep told us differently so I never looked at the manual but the manual is probably correct. You could always pop the SD card into a computer and see the capacity of it. This is a guess but there may be some data stored in the nav system itself and the data that can change goes on the SD card. You would think that GM would give it's dealers a lot of information but they honestly don't.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Gman, in the center console is a USB port. My dealer told me you can pop in a USB stick and load songs directly off of it. Is this a valid statement?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Gman, in the center console is a USB port. My dealer told me you can pop in a USB stick and load songs directly off of it. Is this a valid statement?


I haven't plugged anything into the USB yet, but you should be able to listen to songs or view pictures (if you have the nav system). With no HDD, there is nothing to "Load" songs to on the 2012 systems....


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ if that's the case, I will just load a 32GB usb stick and just leave it in plugged in. I don't really see too much drawback vs. the HDD. The HDD is prone to failure and big bucks to fix. USB sticks are a dime a dozen.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

how customizeable is the DIC? can you do a solo display rather than the three lines? can you change each of the three lines independently?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ if that's the case, I will just load a 32GB usb stick and just leave it in plugged in. I don't really see too much drawback vs. the HDD. The HDD is prone to failure and big bucks to fix. USB sticks are a dime a dozen.


You should be able to do this on the 2012 model, I think I have read of some owners loading USB's and just leaving them in 2011's...



crackers8199 said:


> how customizeable is the DIC? can you do a solo display rather than the three lines? can you change each of the three lines independently?


I'm pretty sure that the 3-line trip displays are "fixed". The 3 line display that shows speed, range and instantaneous MPG however, is fixed too. When paging thru the different DIC Screens though, here is what you get:

Screen 1: Speedometer, Range, Instantaneous MPG.
Screen 2: Trip 1, Average MPG 1, Average Speed 1
Screen 3: Trip 2, Average MPG 2, Average Speed 2
Screen 4: Speedometer
Screen 5: Instantaneous MPG
Screen 6: Fuel Used
Screen 7: Timer
Screen 8: Navigation

So the speedometer and instantaneous MPG are the 2 standalones that 
are duplicated onto a split screen along with range. I think screens 2 & 3 will be interesting....when we go on vacation, I can use screen 1 for each fillup, and screen 2 can be used to gauge the economy for the whole trip.

I'll have to go to the Diagnostics screen and cycle thru them and post later. I know there is the Oil Life Monitor, Tire pressures, water temperature, battery voltage there....that may be all, just can't recall right off the top of my head.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Well I know if mine has 20mi it, I'll know not all dealers are the same.
> 
> Hey btw, I'm from Wisconsin too


That's awesome! What part?

My order updated yesterday! Yeah!
08/06/2011(1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.08/06/2011(1102) Order entered via web.08/08/2011(2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.08/09/2011(2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.08/10/2011(3100) Order available to sequence.08/10/2011(3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> That's awesome! What part?
> 
> My order updated yesterday! Yeah!
> 08/06/2011(1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.08/06/2011(1102) Order entered via web.08/08/2011(2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.08/09/2011(2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.08/10/2011(3100) Order available to sequence.08/10/2011(3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.


You're on your way now!
Let us all know of any delays...the sales manager at Bill Black said getting mine in was a fluke as there were delays in getting the pushbutton start system in from the supplier. Very few LTZ's are being produced with them as the supply of the pushbuttons were going into the 2LT's. Said mine probably got pushed on thru since it has been in the system so long. Not sure if the delays are still going on with this or not....just a heads up.
He cannot even order an LTZ as of early this week because of this situation...


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> You should be able to do this on the 2012 model, I think I have read of some owners loading USB's and just leaving them in 2011's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to add a little to this for those with a '12 Eco the Instant MPG screen is replaced by a fuel mileage score. It takes a 50-mile rolling average, posts that on the left side of the display, shows your best rolling average on the right side and has an instant mpg bar graph in the middle between the two. It actually calls it your "Best Score" like a video game! The problem is it only goes up to 50 mpg and I can easily max that out with my highway driving so I don't know my actual "Best Score."


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all, 

The only Delay i've experienced is this week. Like i said earlier, I received an e-mail Friday 5th, that my eco was bayd and ready for transport, but that was it. No updates since. I've checked gmconnects, and it still says "waiting transport". My dealer did call yesterdy and stated that they had received the invoice. I'm hearing GMAN and all of you talk of how excited you are now that your car is here and maybe i'm just getting impatient!? 

Has anyone else experienced a delay in transport? - Thanks DAN


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah... Um... I looked at my order today and they put down Jet Black Leather/ Brick.... I wanted Jet Black/Titanium. Im not exactly happy. Does anyone know if they can change the order once its been sent off?!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

dacruze said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The only Delay i've experienced is this week. Like i said earlier, I received an e-mail Friday 5th, that my eco was bayd and ready for transport, but that was it. No updates since. I've checked gmconnects, and it still says "waiting transport". My dealer did call yesterdy and stated that they had received the invoice. I'm hearing GMAN and all of you talk of how excited you are now that your car is here and maybe i'm just getting impatient!?
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a delay in transport? - Thanks DAN


Unfortunately we experience delays every now and then. If it's Bayed and just sitting there it probably means the transport company is waiting for a full load of Cruzes to be delivered in your area. Once they have a full truck it goes out. I have had several cases where cars are Bayed several times though. You aren't too far from the plant so hopefully it won't be long!



Memphis said:


> Yeah... Um... I looked at my order today and they put down Jet Black Leather/ Brick.... I wanted Jet Black/Titanium. Im not exactly happy. Does anyone know if they can change the order once its been sent off?!


Once it makes it to Event Code 2500 (Preferenced) the order can no longer be changed. We put orders in every week Thursday through Saturday and it can only be changed on the following Tuesday. After that, no changes.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Memphis, 

Are you going by what the GMConnects order page says? If so, it was wrong on mine too. They had leather interior on mine, which is not even an option on an eco. They even had the wrong wheels on the order page, and the eco only has the one option. When i received an e-mail when they had completed prodution,all was correct on the printout of the window sticker. 

DAN


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

That's somewhat of a relief dacruze. The post above not so much.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

dacruze said:


> Hey Memphis,
> 
> Are you going by what the GMConnects order page says? If so, it was wrong on mine too. They had leather interior on mine, which is not even an option on an eco. They even had the wrong wheels on the order page, and the eco only has the one option. When i received an e-mail when they had completed prodution,all was correct on the printout of the window sticker.
> 
> DAN


I had the same problem. My eco also says leather, the nav doesn't even show up on the build and it shows the boston acoustic stero instead of the pioneer. I think it's just a flawed system. I double checked my order sheet from the dealer and everything is right on that.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Memphis said:


> That's somewhat of a relief dacruze. The post above not so much.


Haha sorry about that! It would be nice for the customer if GM would be accurate on the site the customer looks at to see the progress of their order but from some of the things I have seen on here it's not anywhere near accurate. You can ask your dealer for a printout of the order from the internal system and that should show the actual configuration.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> You're on your way now!
> Let us all know of any delays...the sales manager at Bill Black said getting mine in was a fluke as there were delays in getting the pushbutton start system in from the supplier. Very few LTZ's are being produced with them as the supply of the pushbuttons were going into the 2LT's. Said mine probably got pushed on thru since it has been in the system so long. Not sure if the delays are still going on with this or not....just a heads up.
> He cannot even order an LTZ as of early this week because of this situation...


 
I will keep everyone posted. I have it set to email me with all updates and have been watching my email like a hawk! Mine is a manual eco, so I shouldn't have to worry about the pushbutton start stuff but I wonder if the nav system might cause a delay since this is the first year they started putting them in the eco's.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> I will keep everyone posted. I have it set to email me with all updates and have been watching my email like a hawk! Mine is a manual eco, so I shouldn't have to worry about the pushbutton start stuff but I wonder if the nav system might cause a delay since this is the first year they started putting them in the eco's.


Yeah you should be OK with the ECO, I wouldn't think there'd be any problems with getting the nav in...keep us updated...this thread keeps going and going with 2012 updates!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> That's awesome! What part?
> 
> My order updated yesterday! Yeah!
> 08/06/2011(1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.08/06/2011(1102) Order entered via web.08/08/2011(2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.08/09/2011(2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.08/10/2011(3100) Order available to sequence.08/10/2011(3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.



From abbotsford. About 30 min west of Wausau. Btw- your order updated but it went in the wrong direction. Was at a 3100 and they backed it down to 3000. That's where mine is sitting right now.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

*Thanks Doingitwrong,*

I didn't get an e-mail, but i did just now, out of curosity, check gmconnects and saw that my eco was transported on Cassens, which i believe is a transp/trucking co, this AM. (patience isn't 1 of my virtues) Anyway, it shouldn't be long now. I'm guessing early next week???
My wife and I already have 4 vehicles, but listening to GMAN and ya'lls excitement has me plain gitty:wavetowel2:, maybe cause it's my 1st new 1?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Memphis said:


> That's somewhat of a relief dacruze. The post above not so much.


Relax, I think you're fine...my order did not appear with the best accuracy on that page either, but my order arrived exactly as it should have.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> From abbotsford. About 30 min west of Wausau. Btw- your order updated but it went in the wrong direction. Was at a 3100 and they backed it down to 3000. That's where mine is sitting right now.


I think it's just that website. I had them check it on our GM dealerworld and it was still at a 3100 and it has a target build week of 8/29. Hopefully the fact that they ordered it as a sold unit will help it along


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> I had the same problem. My eco also says leather, the nav doesn't even show up on the build and it shows the boston acoustic stero instead of the pioneer. I think it's just a flawed system. I double checked my order sheet from the dealer and everything is right on that.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. My nav doesn't show up on gmconnects either nor does the pioneer 250w system. If you read though, it clearly says not all options may show up.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gman19 said:


> My car has a DVD update case in the glove box...I noticed it last night when my salesman removed the manuals...I guess there is a DVD in it, I'll have to check and see. Maybe they installed a buttload of SS memory into the head unit to accommodate the map image...who knows.


I checked...there is a DVD case in the glove box....that holds an SD card, and there is an SD card in the reader located in the center console. Now if the maps are on that card, and I remove it....then what?? The obvious may happen. I know there is a picture viewer on the 7" touchscreen; most cameras use SD cards....just sayin, one might remove the SD to view pics. I'll have to read the nav manual and learn more details on this. I admit it...I haven't read much of the manuals yet.ccasion14:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> I think it's just that website. I had them check it on our GM dealerworld and it was still at a 3100 and it has a target build week of 8/29. Hopefully the fact that they ordered it as a sold unit will help it along


It should, I was told it helped mine along, plus the fact that I ordered so early and the order had been on the books for so long.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

dacruze said:


> I didn't get an e-mail, but i did just now, out of curosity, check gmconnects and saw that my eco was transported on Cassens, which i believe is a transp/trucking co, this AM. (patience isn't 1 of my virtues) Anyway, it shouldn't be long now. I'm guessing early next week???
> My wife and I already have 4 vehicles, but listening to GMAN and ya'lls excitement has me plain gitty:wavetowel2:, maybe cause it's my 1st new 1?


If it's on the truck and the load left the lot today it should be no later than Saturday typically, maybe even tomorrow if the driver doesn't have too many stops to make. It's in the driver's best interest to get the vehicles delivered quickly so they can go back and get another load. The drivers we have drop things off are usually in a big hurry and want to get on to the next dealership. The plant is a SE of Cleveland so it's really not all that far from you. My dealership is in Indianapolis and our Cruzes have been showing up the next day after being shipped.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. My nav doesn't show up on gmconnects either nor does the pioneer 250w system. If you read though, it clearly says not all options may show up.


I don't know why they cannot make it match, but mine listed all screwed up too...but it arrived fine.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I checked...there is a DVD case in the glove box....that holds an SD card, and there is an SD card in the reader located in the center console. Now if the maps are on that card, and I remove it....then what?? The obvious may happen. I know there is a picture viewer on the 7" touchscreen; most cameras use SD cards....just sayin, one might remove the SD to view pics. I'll have to read the nav manual and learn more details on this. I admit it...I haven't read much of the manuals yet.ccasion14:


You're correct. If you take out the SD card the nav doesn't work and a splash screen comes up and tells you no SD card is installed.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

*OK...it's started...my first badges.*

Couldn't hold out any longer...Day 2 = Badge day.










Next...ordering vinyl overlays for chevy emblems.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, Doinitwrong, seems to me yourdoinitrite:eusa_clap:


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Dman, the tail end looks great. Overlay will look nice. Not sure what your plans are, but I would leave the other badges on. Cruze, LTZ, etc... not sure why people do that, ashamed of it being a Cruze or what? I don't like it. Looks too generic to me.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Dman, the tail end looks great. Overlay will look nice. Not sure what your plans are, but I would leave the other badges on. Cruze, LTZ, etc... not sure why people do that, ashamed of it being a Cruze or what? I don't like it. Looks too generic to me.


I think its cooler if you replace the LTZ with the RS badge.  I think the 1.4 is kinda neat but unless you have a vested interest in the dealer, they get no more than a plate frame IMO. I kindly ask the dealer to remove any adverts from my paint.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I think its cooler if you replace the LTZ with the RS badge.  I think the 1.4 is kinda neat but unless you have a vested interest in the dealer, they get no more than a plate frame IMO. I kindly ask the dealer to remove any adverts from my paint.


I have a sort of agreement with myself and dealership appliques...Since Bill Black has been really good to deal with, this is our second vehicle purchase from them, and we have had them servicing 5 different vehicles at different times, I will leave the vinyl decal on for a few months, then it goes. Plate holder may not stay...I have to return the dealer tags tonight, so if they keep it, they keep it. If they leave it on when they give me my temp tag, I may take the vinyl ad off, and run the tag holder for a bit. But all advertising will be gone within a few months, even the plate holder if they leave it on.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> From abbotsford. About 30 min west of Wausau. Btw- your order updated but it went in the wrong direction. Was at a 3100 and they backed it down to 3000. That's where mine is sitting right now.


 
Mine did the same thing a few times, but quickly redirected.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Dman, the tail end looks great. Overlay will look nice. Not sure what your plans are, but I would leave the other badges on. Cruze, LTZ, etc... not sure why people do that, ashamed of it being a Cruze or what? I don't like it. Looks too generic to me.


I say to each his own...I don't think de-badging looks bad, but the stock letters are sized and shaped in such a way that they look pretty good. I'm leaving all stock badges on. If I get tired of the way I have it, I have a spare SRiV badge I can change out with the RS badge maybe.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I have a sort of agreement with myself and dealership appliques...Since Bill Black has been really good to deal with, this is our second vehicle purchase from them, and we have had them servicing 5 different vehicles at different times, I will leave the vinyl decal on for a few months, then it goes. Plate holder may not stay...I have to return the dealer tags tonight, so if they keep it, they keep it. If they leave it on when they give me my temp tag, I may take the vinyl ad off, and run the tag holder for a bit. But all advertising will be gone within a few months, even the plate holder if they leave it on.


Fair. If they provide you with superior service, then they are rewarded with a few months of free advertising.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Your can always put on a Turbo badge from a porsche. 

Seen them on ebay.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Your can always put on a Turbo badge from a porsche.
> 
> Seen them on ebay.


I like the ones n the Sonic. And they are Chevy correct, meaning that they are used on other Chevy products. Though Im probably the only one that cares about that .


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I like the ones n the Sonic. And they are Chevy correct, meaning that they are used on other Chevy products. Though Im probably the only one that cares about that .


 
I'm kind of with you there...not that other badges wouldn't look great...I have seen some cool mods, but would not necessarily want them on *my* car.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I like the ones n the Sonic.


Do you have a pic of what the one for the Sonic looks like? I found a couple on line but none were really great.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Sonic badge. Not bad!

2012 Chevrolet Sonic LTZ sedan badges and taillight Photo Car and Driver - (404371)


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Sonic badge. Not bad!
> 
> 2012 Chevrolet Sonic LTZ sedan badges and taillight Photo Car and Driver - (404371)


 
That IS a cool lookin' badge! Says it all without being overly obtrusive!


----------



## nStyle (May 13, 2011)

gman19 said:


> the battery in the camera died...back in for a charge!


gman, did your car come with the black holder for a tag on the front? Mine did and they said it is riveted into the bumper. I am seriously pissed by the fact. Is there an easy way to remove it?


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you post an interior shot. I want to see the leather color you chose.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

nStyle said:


> gman, did your car come with the black holder for a tag on the front? Mine did and they said it is riveted into the bumper. I am seriously pissed by the fact. Is there an easy way to remove it?


 
No...I told them NO HOLDER...there is a thread on here that addresses some plastic plugs for the holes, and details drilling out the rivits. You can, or I'd have the dealer, paint the plastic plugs to match your color and go from there. I'd be pissed too!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Can you post an interior shot. I want to see the leather color you chose.


I have a few...just need to upload them to the gallery...will have them shortly!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Can you post an interior shot. I want to see the leather color you chose.


Here is a couple...if you'd like anything else in particular, let me know and I'll post up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

My gosh! That's beautiful. I just love the Cruze interior and layout. Seems like a true cockpit. Is it just me or does it seem like Chevy is just so much more advanced in interior design than other manufactures? 

Thanks for the new pics. Makes me even more impatient to get mine


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

That is one picture perfect interior. :th_coolio:


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

gman19 said:


> I'm wondering too...since traffic and weather are tied to XM, if a limited subscription can be had without all the stations...traffic and weather would be nice. As far as traffic, I haven't fooled with it much...too busy today enjoying the ride with FUNCTIONING air conditioning!! Now that I have some stations tuned into memory, I will probably mess with the nav system tomorrow.
> 
> I do wonder what they did to circumvent the need for a HDD. A map image file is HUGE. I don't know if an update could come on a SD card. My car has a DVD update case in the glove box...I noticed it last night when my salesman removed the manuals...I guess there is a DVD in it, I'll have to check and see. Maybe they installed a buttload of SS memory into the head unit to accommodate the map image...who knows.


GMAN19..I played hard to get with XM on keeping the Traffic/Weather portion. They offered me 1 year for $100 for all the services other than the top tier with Howard Stern/Playboy channels since I have 4 other XM units in the cars/house. I think after that they said it'll be $14.99 a month for XM/Real Time Traffic/Weather since I have the 'Family Plan'. 

If your in good with the dealer they may hook you up on the NAV map updates in the future. My salesman/dealer is doing this for me..

Buy the way, I do love the new screen options for the NAV..:wub:
Oh well, I still like ours..Always something better & bigger to come along. 










Cheers to all for a great looking car that GM makes..ccasion14:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> My gosh! That's beautiful. I just love the Cruze interior and layout. Seems like a true cockpit. Is it just me or does it seem like Chevy is just so much more advanced in interior design than other manufactures?
> 
> Thanks for the new pics. Makes me even more impatient to get mine


I can attest that for me it was worth the wait...Lovin' it so far! I did find a small imperfection in my hood, but I'm getting free splash guards so I'm not worried about that.



Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> That is one picture perfect interior. :th_coolio:


Love the Cocoa/Neutral...I looked at the black on an LTZ, and I'm really afraid of the fabric elements....according the my wife..."what if that fabric gets picked?" Looks like high maintenance to keep clean too.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> GMAN19..I played hard to get with XM on keeping the Traffic/Weather portion. They offered me 1 year for $100 for all the services other than the top tier with Howard Stern/Playboy channels since I have 4 other XM units in the cars/house. I think after that they said it'll be $14.99 a month for XM/Real Time Traffic/Weather since I have the 'Family Plan'.
> 
> If your in good with the dealer they may hook you up on the NAV map updates in the future. My salesman/dealer is doing this for me..
> 
> ...


I'll have to see where I go with XM after the trial is up, and I might can get the dealership to help me out on map updates. We do have a good history/relationship with them.

GM has came a long way, and for the better!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you guys find it a bit odd for an order to go from 1100 to 3300 in 6 days? I about **** my diaper this morning when I happened to get "that" email with yet another update. :dazed052:


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Do you guys find it a bit odd for an order to go from 1100 to 3300 in 6 days? I about **** my diaper this morning when I happened to get "that" email with yet another update. :dazed052:


Mine just got updated to a 3300 status too!!!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

ccasion14:


herchevycruze said:


> Mine just got updated to a 3300 status too!!!
> 
> ccasion14: good news for both of us!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> ccasion14:
> 
> 
> herchevycruze said:
> ...


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Do you guys find it a bit odd for an order to go from 1100 to 3300 in 6 days? I about **** my diaper this morning when I happened to get "that" email with yet another update. :dazed052:


That is pretty fast but most likely because it was entered as as sold order and those get priority. I just looked at a few of my Cruze orders for stock and it normally takes about three weeks to make that move.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

your orders moving prompted me to check mine just now. Went from 3000 to 3300. Very excited too see its scheduled for production. Weird thing is that I never got the SMS alert on my phone.

Andy, you will probably get yours first since your close to the factory. Heck you could just drive to Detroit to pick it up personally


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone know how long it generally takes for the order to be produced which is code 3800. In otherwards from 3300 to 3800.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Anyone know how long it generally takes for the order to be produced which is code 3800. In otherwards from 3300 to 3800.


It's hard to say because looking at my orders that progression has ranged from one to three weeks. Lately though it has been closer to one week. With a sold order it should be toward the shorter end of that time frame.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> It's hard to say because looking at my orders that progression has ranged from one to three weeks. Lately though it has been closer to one week. With a sold order it should be toward the shorter end of that time frame.


That's great to hear. Are you a dealer? I noticed you said orderS.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> That's great to hear. Are you a dealer? I noticed you said orderS.


Yeah, I work at a Chevy dealer and I do all of our ordering so I deal with all this on a daily basis. That's why I keep piping up with comments all over this thread. :wink:


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> ccasion14:
> 
> 
> herchevycruze said:
> ...


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok so I found out everything is fine with my order. Next question I have is that I noticed the movement of my cars order status actually went from 3000, to 3300, back down to 3000. Does that mean that its pushed back a little or something?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Memphis said:


> Ok so I found out everything is fine with my order. Next question I have is that I noticed the movement of my cars order status actually went from 3000, to 3300, back down to 3000. Does that mean that its pushed back a little or something?


If that is coming from the GM consumer site I would say it's just another case of it being inaccurate. I have never seen an order do that on the system we use to order the vehicles. The only reason I would think an order would go from Scheduled for Production back to Accepted by Production Control is if there was some major part issue. Currently the only constraint on the Cruze is the 2LT with the MR5 manual transmission.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea its from the gmconnect website.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Have you guys received or ordered any Sonics?


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Yourdoingitwrong, are you able to look up all orders on the system including orders from other dealers or only orders you have placed?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> your orders moving prompted me to check mine just now. Went from 3000 to 3300. Very excited too see its scheduled for production. Weird thing is that I never got the SMS alert on my phone.
> 
> Andy, you will probably get yours first since your close to the factory. Heck you could just drive to Detroit to pick it up personally





Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> ccasion14:
> 
> 
> herchevycruze said:
> ...


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Memphis said:


> Have you guys received or ordered any Sonics?


Haven't been able to order any yet. They are in the order system and you can build one up, just no allocation for any of the dealers yet. I saw one at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway and they are great looking little cars, interior materials were also very good. Looks to be as much of an upgrade from the Aveo as the Cruze is from the Cobalt.



CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Yourdoingitwrong, are you able to look up all orders on the system including orders from other dealers or only orders you have placed?


We are only able to look up our own orders. Only after a car is given a VIN (event code 3800) do I have access to any info on it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> your orders moving prompted me to check mine just now. Went from 3000 to 3300. Very excited too see its scheduled for production. Weird thing is that I never got the SMS alert on my phone.
> 
> I signed up for SMS alerts, but only got one....way back when I first signed up. I bet I ahd 12-15 status changes after that and I never got any more...always got emails though.
> 
> Andy, you will probably get yours first since your close to the factory. Heck you could just drive to Detroit to pick it up personally





CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Anyone know how long it generally takes for the order to be produced which is code 3800. In otherwards from 3300 to 3800.


I confirmed with my salesman that they started building mine on the 25th. It was produced and ready to ship on the 28th, and actually shipped on Saturday the 30th. It sat bayed and ready to ship for about 2 days before it shipped out on the 30th. It arrived at my dealership on the evening of August 8th, I drove it home the evening of August 9th.
They do build them fast once they start.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope they fix my status soon


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Yourdoingitwong- ya I was just wondering. The amount of info we can see on gmconnects as far as the order is limited. I just don't want any surprises like they didn't put on my NAV or wrong color interior, etc. Don't want to bug my dealer too much so that's why I asked.

Gman- if my order moves that fast I will be very happy. What you just wrote at least gives a little bit of a guage., to a point. 

Andy, we will have to compare VIN's. That would be totally cool. I know yous and mine are RS's so the chance is greater. Not sure what the other member ordered.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Memphis said:


> I hope they fix my status soon


What model did you order?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Yourdoingitwong- ya I was just wondering. The amount of info we can see on gmconnects as far as the order is limited. I just don't want any surprises like they didn't put on my NAV or wrong color interior, etc. Don't want to bug my dealer too much so that's why I asked.


Don't feel like you are bugging your dealer, that's their job!  You can ask them for a printout of your order, it would only take about three minutes to do it. I have provided plenty of copies of orders to customers.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Don't feel like you are bugging your dealer, that's their job!  You can ask them for a printout of your order, it would only take about three minutes to do it. I have provided plenty of copies of orders to customers.



Ya ya I know.  I wish my dealer was closer. Its at least 45 min away. If it isn't raining tomorrow, maybe I will get on the cycle and pick up a copy of the order.

Edit: I just emailed him and asked him to FAX the copy to my workplace.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> What model did you order?


Sonic LTZ with 6-speed manual and 1.4l turbo. 
Crystal Red
No Sunroof
Jet Black/ Titanium interior (online it says jet black/brick but I confirmed with the dealer that they ordered the titanium)


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Yourdoingitwrong, can you double check something for me please. My dealer just faxed me the order. My am/FM & navigation shows a code of: UEW

Gman emailed me a coy of his old 2011 order. His radio & nav ode was: UYS

Did they change the code for 2012?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Yourdoingitwrong, can you double check something for me please. My dealer just faxed me the order. My am/FM & navigation shows a code of: UEW
> 
> Gman emailed me a coy of his old 2011 order. His radio & nav ode was: UYS
> 
> Did they change the code for 2012?


The 2012 order code for the nav system is UEW. Even though it's still a navigation system, it's a different one from 2011 so it gets a new code.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

*av ontn*



yourdoinitwrong said:


> The 2012 order code for the nav system is UEW. Even though it's still a navigation system, it's a different one from 2011 so it gets a new code.



Whew! Thanks. I placed my order on 7/22. The following friday I told him to go ahead and put nav on it. 7/29 it was put into the system. Thats why I wanted a hard copy. I feel much more relieved now knowing its on there.

Its great having you on here ccasion14:


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Whew! Thanks. I placed my order on 7/22. The following friday I told him to go ahead and put nav on it. 7/29 it was put into the system. Thats why I wanted a hard copy. I feel much more relieved now knowing its on there.
> 
> Its great having you on here ccasion14:


Haha no problem, glad to help. Just don't ask me about anything mechanical though!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> The 2012 order code for the nav system is UEW. Even though it's still a navigation system, it's a different one from 2011 so it gets a new code.


...And my salesman is really impressed with the new nav/infotainment system...said it is much nicer than 2011. I have never messed with a 2011 system, so I cannot pass on any opinion on it. I do like that it is a touchscreen AND you can also control the same functions (or most of them I have used) with the knobs/buttons on the center stack. Pretty sweet!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Well another new update. The following was just posted by the gm connects tracking admin "Target production week is showing as 8/22 but lets see if we get lucky with it getting bumped up to next week. I saw a few others move up last week so I will keep my fingers crossed for you." If you guys have any uncertainties regarding your order, just ask the forum admin there. They may take a while to respond, but they don't jerk you around like some dealers do and they will give you straight answers. Regarding the new rpo codes for 2012, I had a couple questions for them a few days ago so they put up a few pdf files showing what each code stands for. Here is a direct link if you want it : Connects Forums • View topic - Chevrolet tracking discussions My name on their forum is the same as it is here, so you'll see everything I asked them. If you haven't used their forum yet, I suggest you head over there.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> ...And my salesman is really impressed with the new nav/infotainment system...said it is much nicer than 2011. I have never messed with a 2011 system, so I cannot pass on any opinion on it. I do like that it is a touchscreen AND you can also control the same functions (or most of them I have used) with the knobs/buttons on the center stack. Pretty sweet!


Don't forget voice commands too! And yes, it's a big improvement over the previous version.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

3 weeks from order date, 
IT"S HERE!!!!

Spoke to my salesladies manager this PM to check the lowest Intrest rate currently, and he stated that my eco had arrived this AM. He said that they were doing the routine factory inspection this afternoon, and they would wash and fill the tank in the morning. I told him i woukld take delivery at luchtime Tomorrow

2012 Summit White Eco 6 M/T = 19,400 + 295 DOC FEE = 19,700 - 2.74% FINANCE
STOCK FOR NOW, UPGRADES ON THE WAY


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Andy, seems like that tracking admin was really helpful. Where did you get the update on 8/22 production? I'm at a code 3300 but I don't see anywhere that it shows a production date. I checked the status tab and event history.

Edit: oh wait. I see that you had the tacking admin post that build date. I wish we saw what they saw.


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

dacruze said:


> 3 weeks from order date,
> IT"S HERE!!!!
> 
> Spoke to my salesladies manager this PM to check the lowest Intrest rate currently, and he stated that my eco had arrived this AM. He said that they were doing the routine factory inspection this afternoon, and they would wash and fill the tank in the morning. I told him i woukld take delivery at luchtime Tomorrow
> ...


Dont' pay the Doc fee! It's not mandatory. It's just a BS fee to pad the wallets of the dealers. Some States set a limit on how much the dealer can try to charge the buyer. 








What Fees Should You Pay? - Edmunds.com

http://www.mdwholesale.com/Doc_and_processing_fees.html


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Don't forget voice commands too! And yes, it's a big improvement over the previous version.


 
Whoa! Voice commands to the nav! I admit I didn't know this! I'm glad it is Friday so I can have some time over the weekend to pull this thing in the garage and do some serious exploring!

I set up my HTC Thunderbolt to the bluetooth yesterday...really easy to do and works well.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

dacruze said:


> 3 weeks from order date,
> IT"S HERE!!!!
> 
> Spoke to my salesladies manager this PM to check the lowest Intrest rate currently, and he stated that my eco had arrived this AM. He said that they were doing the routine factory inspection this afternoon, and they would wash and fill the tank in the morning. I told him i woukld take delivery at luchtime Tomorrow
> ...


Yeah, forget the doc fee...my dealer wanted $479. They do this crap in their sleep....I've never made $479 in my sleep...


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone know if the nav has lane assist? My Magellan has that and I will really miss it if its not on the Cruze. Nice when in big cities when there are 6 lanes.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah , I know the doc fee is bogus, but I was dealing w/ a sweet lady who had just started, so i was more dealing w/her manager. He showed me the invoice on his computer, and tried to say since the ECO was so sought after, that i may have to pay the MSRP. I said "no-way dude" and we agreed 19,400 as long as i paid the doc fee, but trust me, I'm gonna get More. I've talked to him and i know i"ll get lifetime free yearly state inspection(16.00) , some oil changes/or multiple filters, and just do it myself. I'm kinda of a gear head anyways, and enjoy DIY stuff. I also got a front plate bracket in there too. All-in-all I'm ok w/it


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations dacruze on your new ride. 3 weeks... holy crap, never heard of a vehicle turned around so fast. As far as the new nav goes... just like you said gman, I never heard there was voice command. Nice little perk eh? And I'm glad somebody mentioned doc fees. They are definately BS. Just knowing that alone can possibly save hundreds of $'s. :signs013:


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Yeah, forget the doc fee...my dealer wanted $479. They do this crap in their sleep....I've never made $479 in my sleep...


$479 is quite excessive for a doc fee! In most metro areas the norm is around $199 and in rural areas some dealers don't even charge them. I'm not defending gouging a customer nor do I want to start a s$%#storm but you would be surprised how small our profit margins really are on new cars. The dealer profit is 3% of the base MSRP (before destination). For example, my car's base MSRP was $19,245 so the dealership's profit was $577.35 and the salesman still has to get paid from that amount. There are probably very few other businesses that operate on a 3% profit margin. Dealers make much more money from parts, service, and used cars than they ever will from new car sales.

Again, I'm not defending overcharging customers or doing anything else unethical, there is no place for that in any business. My point is simply to let everyone know what the real numbers are and make your own judgements and decisions from there about how much you are willing (or not) to pay in fees.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

My DOC fee was $199. In NJ its a law that if we charge it to 1 then we have to charge everyone. Can the fee be obsorbed into the cost of the car? Of coarse. 

You have a really nice car, I love that red and the new nav system. Really hard choice for me next year, another Cruze, a 328 X-drive, or a Grand Cherokee.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> $479 is quite excessive for a doc fee! In most metro areas the norm is around $199 and in rural areas some dealers don't even charge them. I'm not defending gouging a customer nor do I want to start a s$%#storm but you would be surprised how small our profit margins really are on new cars. The dealer profit is 3% of the base MSRP (before destination). For example, my car's base MSRP was $19,245 so the dealership's profit was $577.35 and the salesman still has to get paid from that amount. There are probably very few other businesses that operate on a 3% profit margin. Dealers make much more money from parts, service, and used cars than they ever will from new car sales.
> 
> Again, I'm not defending overcharging customers or doing anything else unethical, there is no place for that in any business. My point is simply to let everyone know what the real numbers are and make your own judgements and decisions from there about how much you are willing (or not) to pay in fees.



My doc fee is $100 at my dealer. I didn't even try to get out of it. My dealer has treated me good thus far and I realize they have to make a living too. Plus he is giving me a good trade on my G6 when my Cruz arrives.

^ interesting though on how little the dealer makes.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> My doc fee is $100 at my dealer. I didn't even try to get out of it. My dealer has treated me good thus far and I realize they have to make a living too. Plus he is giving me a good trade on my G6 when my Cruz arrives.
> 
> ^ interesting though on how little the dealer makes.


Very true. I only WISH we made what the general public thinks we make! If that were the case I would be driving a 2012 Corvette Grand Sport and not a 2012 Cruze. :wink: Not that I don't like my Cruze, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Yourdoingitwong- ya I was just wondering. The amount of info we can see on gmconnects as far as the order is limited. I just don't want any surprises like they didn't put on my NAV or wrong color interior, etc. Don't want to bug my dealer too much so that's why I asked.
> 
> Gman- if my order moves that fast I will be very happy. What you just wrote at least gives a little bit of a guage., to a point.
> 
> Andy, we will have to compare VIN's. That would be totally cool. I know yous and mine are RS's so the chance is greater. Not sure what the other member ordered.


Mine is a manual eco. Not even sure what plant it is coming out of? The one I test drove from my dealership said it was built in Ohio.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Very true. I only WISH we made what the general public thinks we make! If that were the case I would be driving a 2012 Corvette Grand Sport and not a 2012 Cruze. :wink: Not that I don't like my Cruze, I'm just sayin'.


I also work at a Dealer, in the parts department. Everyone seems to think we get a smoking deal on buying a new car but the reality is, there is little or no mark up anymore for us to get big discounts. I have often heard that parts and service keeps the dealer afloat, which is now easier to understand after seeing what the profit margins are.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Mine is a manual eco. Not even sure what plant it is coming out of? The one I test drove from my dealership said it was built in Ohio.


I think they all come from Lordstown, Ohio.

My serial number is 21483. It's my understanding that the last 6 denote the serial number, but those last 6 always start with a "1". So my serial number is either 121483 or 21483. I don't know why they don't just start the last 6 for the new year at "000001" instead of "100001"...who knows!?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> I also work at a Dealer, in the parts department. Everyone seems to think we get a smoking deal on buying a new car but the reality is, there is little or no mark up anymore for us to get big discounts. I have often heard that parts and service keeps the dealer afloat, which is now easier to understand after seeing what the profit margins are.


Exactly. My smoking deal on my Eco was a whopping $60 below invoice! And that's the GM Employee price.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

It'S HOME!!!!
Picked up my ECO thsi PM, and gotta e-tra 100.00 for being a credit union member, but hey, a hundred bucks is a 100 bucks! I love it so far, the only questionable happening so far is when i back up on Gravel, it makes a vibtating noise? Once i get outta REV, it's fine. I'm guessing i'm not used to this clutch? 

Avg 43 mpg on the way home, HWY and Rural rds

Can a jr member post pics? If so i'll try to get some up later, if i can figure it out.

Ready for a laugh? It hasn't hardly rained in 6 weeks here in VA. I go to get my new car, whcih had just been washed, and it pours - go figure


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I think they all come from Lordstown, Ohio.
> 
> My serial number is 21483. It's my understanding that the last 6 denote the serial number, but those last 6 always start with a "1". So my serial number is either 121483 or 21483. I don't know why they don't just start the last 6 for the new year at "000001" instead of "100001"...who knows!?


Yeah I'm not sure what all the number mean either. I don't know if the VIN number even indicates what facility it is built at without actually pulling a VIS or punching it into the GM cataloging system.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Exactly. My smoking deal on my Eco was a whopping $60 below invoice! And that's the GM Employee price.


Yeah that's not good at all! I heard that the rebates on the 11's were much better then whats on the 12's now. My fiance is hoping there will be more rebates out by the time my car comes in but I think it's unlikely.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Yeah I'm not sure what all the number mean either. I don't know if the VIN number even indicates what facility it is built at without actually pulling a VIS or punching it into the GM cataloging system.


Here you go...how to read your VIN thanks to 70AARCUDA..


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/565-how-read-your-vin.html


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Don't forget voice commands too! And yes, it's a big improvement over the previous version.


Well I spenta little time out in the Cruze this AM while it was cooler setting up some of the personalizations in the infotainment system. The voice commands are only for the phone functions and not for the nav system. Confirmed with the manual as well. It also seems the SD card reader is only useful for the nav files....if you hae photos on an SD card, you have to get an adapter and plug it into the USB port.

I hooked up my 6th Gen. Ipod Nano and it works like a charm.
Paired my HTC Thunderbolt yesterday. Contacts did not load...gotta look into that.

Ordered a cargo organizer like we have in our 2010 Equinox to keep things from rattling around in the trunk.

Will probably try and order some CF emblem overlays next week. 

Anyone tried liquidome on the rear one yet? I'm thinking of trying it. It isn't offered on the front, must be too many compound curves due to the curvature of the front end.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Well I spenta little time out in the Cruze this AM while it was cooler setting up some of the personalizations in the infotainment system. The voice commands are only for the phone functions and not for the nav system. Confirmed with the manual as well. It also seems the SD card reader is only useful for the nav files....if you hae photos on an SD card, you have to get an adapter and plug it into the USB port.
> 
> I hooked up my 6th Gen. Ipod Nano and it works like a charm.
> Paired my HTC Thunderbolt yesterday. Contacts did not load...gotta look into that.
> ...



If its like my EVO it took a while before the phonebook contacts transferred.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mikesus said:


> If its like my EVO it took a while before the phonebook contacts transferred.


This very well could be the case...quite a few contacts are stored and I haven't spent that much time in the car with the phone linked up...will post an update soon as to what happens.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's a front view of my new toy, more to follow if i can figure it out
Thanks GMAN, wouldn't have got this far w/out you!!!


 -DAN

I like my Summit White, but the new 2012 Blue Topaz is Awesome too!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

dacruze said:


> Here's a front view of my new toy, more to follow if i can figure it out
> Thanks GMAN, wouldn;t have got this far w/out you!!!
> 
> 
> -DAN


Nice lookin' ride man! ...And you're quite welcome!:sigh:


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

gman19 said:


> This very well could be the case...quite a few contacts are stored and I haven't spent that much time in the car with the phone linked up...will post an update soon as to what happens.


What I did was delete the pairing, then paired it when I knew I would be in the car for at least 30 min. It took about 15 or so for it to transfer...


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Well I spenta little time out in the Cruze this AM while it was cooler setting up some of the personalizations in the infotainment system. The voice commands are only for the phone functions and not for the nav system. Confirmed with the manual as well. It also seems the SD card reader is only useful for the nav files....if you hae photos on an SD card, you have to get an adapter and plug it into the USB port.
> 
> I hooked up my 6th Gen. Ipod Nano and it works like a charm.
> Paired my HTC Thunderbolt yesterday. Contacts did not load...gotta look into that.
> ...


Thanks for letting me know. Looks like GM's pre-production information for us wasn't quite accurate!


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Here you go...how to read your VIN thanks to 70AARCUDA..
> 
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/565-how-read-your-vin.html



Thanks for the link, that helps a lot!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mikesus said:


> What I did was delete the pairing, then paired it when I knew I would be in the car for at least 30 min. It took about 15 or so for it to transfer...


I'll have to try this on my commute one afternoon. They may have loaded and me not knowing it as I haven't checked since several longer drives. It pairs right up though, so they may have transferred. Will check on the way home in a few minutes.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

My order updated on thursday. Here is my most recent tracking history. 

08/06/2011	(1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
08/06/2011	(1102) Order entered via web.
08/08/2011	(2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
08/09/2011	(2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
08/10/2011	(3100) Order available to sequence.
08/10/2011	(1102) Order entered via web.
08/10/2011	(3100) Order available to sequence.
08/10/2011	(3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
08/10/2011	(3100) Order available to sequence.
08/11/2011	(3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
08/18/2011	(3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.

By looking at gmans history it looks like it only took about 3 days for his to advance from a 3400 to a 3800 "order produced and being prepared for shipment" ccasion14:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> By looking at gmans history it looks like it only took about 3 days for his to advance from a 3400 to a 3800 "order produced and being prepared for shipment" ccasion14:


Status does move along pretty quickly once they start the build!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I'll have to try this on my commute one afternoon. They may have loaded and me not knowing it as I haven't checked since several longer drives. It pairs right up though, so they may have transferred. Will check on the way home in a few minutes.


Well, this didn't work either...in reading other posts on this forum, the Thunderbolt, for all it's bells and whistles....obviously does not play well with the Cruze. Too bad I've still got almost my full 2 year contract to go with this thing!:angry:


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Well, this didn't work either...in reading other posts on this forum, the Thunderbolt, for all it's bells and whistles....obviously does not play well with the Cruze. Too bad I've still got almost my full 2 year contract to go with this thing!:angry:


You could always sell it on e-bay and buy something else. I got stuck with a phone that I hated once so I sold it on craigslist and was able to get what I paid for it and bought the phone that I wanted used.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

What I was told from Verizon is, the HTC should pair well with Chevy. I was having issues with my HTC Incredible 2. I kept noticing the Bluetooth connection kept dropping while phone was not in use. When I did call someone, I had to use my phone and just out of nowhere, the Bluetooth synced and went through car. I went to Verizon dealer about it, and she really couldn't tell me much. So I mentioned I was having issues with the auxiliary port. She looked inside, and asked how long I had the phone and how much I used the port. I had it for nearly two months and used port two times since I was annoyed with mp3 cutting out. She told me there was an issue with the contacts in the port which could potentially cause issues with Bluetooth and signal.

Within ten minutes, she submitted for new phone without drilling me about it or full diagnoses. Two days later, got new phone and paired with car. Works perfectly fine now.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> My order updated on thursday. Here is my most recent tracking history.
> 
> 08/06/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
> 08/06/2011 (1102) Order entered via web.
> ...


 Mine just got bumped up to 3400 as well on friday. So it looks like it's running a day behind yours. Kinda funny you mention looking at gmans history, I've been using it as well as a "estimated" time frame. Just like you, I'm getting a little jumpy!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Just like you, I'm getting a little jumpy!


 
I know the feeling!! You will find it worth the wait though!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ian_12 said:


> So I mentioned I was having issues with the auxiliary port. She looked inside, and asked how long I had the phone and how much I used the port. I had it for nearly two months and used port two times since I was annoyed with mp3 cutting out. She told me there was an issue with the contacts in the port which could potentially cause issues with Bluetooth and signal.
> 
> Within ten minutes, she submitted for new phone without drilling me about it or full diagnoses. Two days later, got new phone and paired with car. Works perfectly fine now.


The aux port on the phone I presume? I'm off work one day next week and might swing by my Verizon dealer and see what they say. It's definitely worth a shot. I am currently even paying the monthly extended insurance on the thing.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Mine just got bumped up to 3400 as well on friday. So it looks like it's running a day behind yours. Kinda funny you mention looking at gmans history, I've been using it as well as a "estimated" time frame. Just like you, I'm getting a little jumpy!


Yeah that has been pretty handy, I'm getting very excited. I have been on vacation all week and am kind of looking forward to going to back to work so I can work on finding more stuff for my cruze  I want to get my fog lights and mud flaps ordered so I can get them painted so their all ready to go when my cruze shows up! I'm wonder why yours is a day behind, maybe some of the parts for yours are taking a little longer to get?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> I want to get my fog lights and mud flaps ordered so I can get them painted so their all ready to go when my cruze shows up! I'm wonder why yours is a day behind, maybe some of the parts for yours are taking a little longer to get?


 
Just to save you some headache...IF you ordered the RS package, don't bother with the splashguards. GM doesn't currently make any that will incorporate with the RS package. My salesman was going to throw an installed set in for me, but when we went to install on Friday, found they would not work. So, I opted for the all weather floor mats as my freebie instead.

If you didn't get the RS package, you should be OK!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Yeah that has been pretty handy, I'm getting very excited. I have been on vacation all week and am kind of looking forward to going to back to work so I can work on finding more stuff for my cruze  I want to get my fog lights and mud flaps ordered so I can get them painted so their all ready to go when my cruze shows up! I'm wonder why yours is a day behind, maybe some of the parts for yours are taking a little longer to get?


 Quite possible, but I think it was just updated in the system at a later time. Going by what the gm tracking site admins say, there are quite a few quirks and delays in the server. As far as getting all the stuff for your cruze ahead of time so it's on hand and ready when your car arrives... I've been doing the same. So far I ordered billet bowties, k&n intake, led tail lights and hids. Priority will be all around tint. 



gman19 said:


> Just to save you some headache...IF you ordered the RS package, don't bother with the splashguards. GM doesn't currently make any that will incorporate with the RS package. My salesman was going to throw an installed set in for me, but when we went to install on Friday, found they would not work. So, I opted for the all weather floor mats as my freebie instead.
> 
> If you didn't get the RS package, you should be OK!


:sigh:I wasn't aware of this either. Have you considered some type of protectant film?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Quite possible, but I think it was just updated in the system at a later time. Going by what the gm tracking site admins say, there are quite a few quirks and delays in the server. As far as getting all the stuff for your cruze ahead of time so it's on hand and ready when your car arrives... I've been doing the same. So far I ordered billet bowties, k&n intake, led tail lights and hids. Priority will be all around tint.
> 
> 
> :sigh:I wasn't aware of this either. Have you considered some type of protectant film?


I have considered protectant film. I will be one of the first "tints" at the shop in the morning. I am going to wait while they do the job, and will ask the guys there about at least getting some film on where the splash guarded area would be if they'd work. Also, may see about tinting the front end to help reduce chips/etc. on the hood.

If they can, I may have them do some tintwork on my head/tail lights tomorrow....


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I have considered protectant film. I will be one of the first "tints" at the shop in the morning. I am going to wait while they do the job, and will ask the guys there about at least getting some film on where the splash guarded area would be if they'd work. Also, may see about tinting the front end to help reduce chips/etc. on the hood.
> 
> If they can, I may have them do some tintwork on my head/tail lights tomorrow....


I'll be waiting to see what you come up with.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

YES!!! My order went to code 3800 this morning, order produced ready to ship. They sure build them fast. Hey gman, after yours went to 3800, do you remember how soon yours went to 4000 or even 4200(shipped) ?


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> YES!!! My order went to code 3800 this morning, order produced ready to ship. They sure build them fast. Hey gman, after yours went to 3800, do you remember how soon yours went to 4000 or even 4200(shipped) ?


Lucky! I'm so jelous, I was really hoping to wake to an e-mail saying mind had changed this morning  Maybe tomorrow


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> YES!!! My order went to code 3800 this morning, order produced ready to ship. They sure build them fast. Hey gman, after yours went to 3800, do you remember how soon yours went to 4000 or even 4200(shipped) ?


Looking at some of the Cruzes I ordered for my dealership they usually go to 4000 the same day as produced, unless it rolled off the line really late in the day. Typically they get shipped (4200) within a couple of days, but that all depends on the number of Cruzes going to your area. They wait for a full load before leaving. I have a Cruze here that was produced on 6/28 and arrived on 6/30 so they are pumping these out as fast as they can.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Looking at some of the Cruzes I ordered for my dealership they usually go to 4000 the same day as produced, unless it rolled off the line really late in the day. Typically they get shipped (4200) within a couple of days, but that all depends on the number of Cruzes going to your area. They wait for a full load before leaving. I have a Cruze here that was produced on 6/28 and arrived on 6/30 so they are pumping these out as fast as they can.



Oh my, now you got me really anxious. Believe it or not I was actually hoping it wouldn't get here till after labor day because I'm taking a 500 mile trip and didn't want to rack up the miles on her but now I'm excited regardless. That's kind of what I figured on getting a full load first. Gmconnects only gives one update per day, correct?? 


Herchevycruze- my phone is the first thing I check in the morning. To see if there's an update. Always exciting to see what event code is given to me. Fyi- my order was entered in the system on 7/29 so im happy with the progress thus far.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Oh my, now you got me really anxious. Believe it or not I was actually hoping it wouldn't get here till after labor day because I'm taking a 500 mile trip and didn't want to rack up the miles on her but now I'm excited regardless. That's kind of what I figured on getting a full load first. Gmconnects only gives one update per day, correct??


I'm not sure about GMConnect but from what I have seen from this forum it's not the most accurate thing in the world. I use GM's internal dealer site and it updates in real-time, or close to it anyway. If you get it soon you can use that trip as your break-in period.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Lucky! I'm so jelous, I was really hoping to wake to an e-mail saying mind had changed this morning  Maybe tomorrow


:iagree:


----------



## Cruze_Jasper (Apr 19, 2011)

Are there any dealer employees than can look my order up and see the status? Mine was entered 7/20......


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Cruze_Jasper said:


> Are there any dealer employees than can look my order up and see the status? Mine was entered 7/20......



Call your dealer and get the 6 digit order number. I thought it was going to be a big hassle getting mine from the dealer but it wasnt at all. Then go out to gmconnects.com and register. You should get an update in 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Cruze_Jasper said:


> Are there any dealer employees than can look my order up and see the status? Mine was entered 7/20......


Because of the security settings with GM, dealers are not allowed to look at other dealers orders. I would do as the post above suggests.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> YES!!! My order went to code 3800 this morning, order produced ready to ship. They sure build them fast. Hey gman, after yours went to 3800, do you remember how soon yours went to 4000 or even 4200(shipped) ?


Don't remember about the codes, but it was confirmed that the build started on the 25th of July by my salesman. I confirmed that it was available to ship on the 28th, but did not actually ship until the 30th. It arrived at my dealer on the evening of Auguest 8th, and I drove her home on the evening of August 9th.

Once it shipped I found the codes didn't do much....it was a waiting game at that point.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I'll be waiting to see what you come up with.


The tint and sound shop that did my tint does apply protective film. They were really busy and I didn't wait as I thought I was, so I'll have to swing by after work later this week and get more details. I'll post as soon as I get some info from them.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ "IF" I could use that same logic, that would put me around Sept 5th for delivery but maybe a little less because your further away. Labor day might throw a little delay in it though. Probably safe to say 2 weeks from now.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ "IF" I could use that same logic, that would put me around Sept 5th for delivery but maybe a little less because your further away. Labor day might throw a little delay in it though. Probably safe to say 2 weeks from now.


Yeah, timing might be a little different. It is my understanding that my Cruze actually travelled via rail to a yard in South Carolina, was then loaded onto a semi, and made the rest of the journey to Greensboro via truck.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!

08/06/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
08/06/2011 (1102) Order entered via web.
08/08/2011(2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
08/09/2011 (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
08/10/2011 (1102) Order entered via web.
08/10/2011 (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
08/10/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.08/10/2011(3100) Order available to sequence.
08/10/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
08/11/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
08/18/2011 (3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.
08/24/2011 (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.
08/24/2011 (4000) Vehicle available to ship.08/24/2011(4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).
08/24/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
08/24/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.

ccasion14:


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ what the heck. Yours was produced and bayed the same day. My went 3800 on Tues and here its Thursday and its still 3800. I'm WI too about 3 hours from you. Is yours a ltz rs?


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ what the heck. Yours was produced and bayed the same day. My went 3800 on Tues and here its Thursday and its still 3800. I'm WI too about 3 hours from you. Is yours a ltz rs?


No mine is a Eco, I was super surprized this morning to see that it made so many moves!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> No mine is a Eco, I was super surprized this morning to see that it made so many moves!


At this point, it moves pretty fast!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

:moved:All downhill now. I hit 4B00 this morning, and was pleased to see the vin as well 1G1PH5SC9C7146865


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any plants in Michigan that produce cruzes? Reason I ask is that my vin is showing Lordstown, Ohio as the build plant. It just seems a bit odd to me that I live 1 mile from the motor city and my car is coming from ohio. Looks like shipping time is going to take longer than expected. (expected it to come out of detroit by car carrier) :icon_scratch:


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Lordstown is the only NA plant building Cruzes. If you had purchased a Volt, then yes, you could have had a vehicle delivered from the D.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

What the heck Andy. Mine went to 3800 before yours and the darn thing is still sitting. Anyone know if gmconnects checks multiple times per day or do we just get one check per day?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Lordstown is the only NA plant building Cruzes. If you had purchased a Volt, then yes, you could have had a vehicle delivered from the D.


Should've ordered a volt then... NOT!!! Thx for the info. ccasion14:


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> What the heck Andy. Mine went to 3800 before yours and the darn thing is still sitting. Anyone know if gmconnects checks multiple times per day or do we just get one check per day?


 Their status updates seem a bit random if you ask me. I've received updates at some pretty odd times. I'm guessing the servers get a bit clogged at times. But not sure. Shoot a post in the tracking forum and ask them. I was worried last night about being stuck at 3400, so shot them one and whatya know.. it was updated this morning. They "may" manually push the update through. Just a guess.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

I just sent the tracking admin a message on the forum. Now with the hurricane coming sat it will probably be delayed a month with my luck.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Man with all these Cruzes about to be shipped/delivered, figuring lots of new pics will be uploaded! Ready the servers!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> I just sent the tracking admin a message on the forum. Now with the hurricane coming sat it will probably be delayed a month with my luck.


I would hope it would die out enough by the time it hits NE Ohio that it won't be an issue. Then again, DC never expected an earthquake.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Got an email from tracking admin that my post was accepted. Then I got one right after that my posted was denied because it had live links in it to pirated software. What is this all about? There wasnt a single link in my post nor the reference to anything even close to .com the post looks like it is showing though.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Got an email from tracking admin that my post was accepted. Then I got one right after that my posted was denied because it had live links in it to pirated software. What is this all about? There wasnt a single link in my post nor the reference to anything even close to .com the post looks like it is showing though.


Yup, post went through. I get emails everytime there's a new post on the forum and it's on there.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Yup, post went through. I get emails everytime there's a new post on the forum and it's on there.


Thanks buddy. I haven't heard back from tracking admin yet. Still at 3800 as of now.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Thanks buddy. I haven't heard back from tracking admin yet. Still at 3800 as of now.


Tracking admin posted and said there is a railcar shortage now. Hurricane will only worsen things now. Will they allow me to fly there and pick it up in person?


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Man with all these Cruzes about to be shipped/delivered, figuring lots of new pics will be uploaded! Ready the servers!


I haven't even posted mine. Batteries dead in camera and too lazy. Nothing special about it, at least yet. lol


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ian_12 said:


> I haven't even posted mine. Batteries dead in camera and too lazy. Nothing special about it, at least yet. lol


It's special because you "have" it!LOL

I'd love to see some good pics of a Topaz Blue....i haven't seen one in person yet!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Tracking admin posted and said there is a railcar shortage now. Hurricane will only worsen things now. Will they allow me to fly there and pick it up in person?


Bummer on the rail car shortage.:banghead: Sounds like we need to set up a "Group Flight" to go get our cruzes!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I went 4B00 today but I'm not reading too much into it. With the hurricane coming and railcar shortage, maybe I will have it in 3-4 weeks. Actually thinking of turning my gmconnects alerts off for now. That way way I will be surprised more when something actually happens.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Well I went 4B00 today but I'm not reading too much into it. With the hurricane coming and railcar shortage, maybe I will have it in 3-4 weeks. Actually thinking of turning my gmconnects alerts off for now. That way way I will be surprised more when something actually happens.


Glad to hear about the update, but come on now.. we all know the anticipation will be too high for you to turn the alerts off. :signs053:I have to say, I don't see the hurricane affecting "Lordstown" or anywhere to the north or west of it (direction our cars are heading). The forecast for there is pretty much all upper 70's and no rain. Not to mention low to average wind speed. Check this website out.. Welcome to Weather Underground : Weather Underground you'll never use any other weather site again. The hurricane path is way to far off to the east coast to have any impact. As far as the railcar shortage goes... :wtf:


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

I know...I know. I will be tough to not monitor the updates. I'm an IT guy so you wouldn't believe how many times a day I check gmconnects thinking that there was an update but i didn't get emailed upon. Too much access to computers and the internet. The mornings of getting those update alerts are so nice but mornings without an update are so disappointing. Am I the only one, that in the morning, the first thing I do when I roll out of bed is check my phone? I can't imagine ordering a car and there not being a tracking system at all. My gosh! Plus, selling my 11 second street car to only having my G6 don't help matters any. 

In regards to the railcars. I would 'think' they would halt on shipping anything east and concentrate on shipping orders west where there is no weather problems. That's what I would do.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Question... how do you view your window sticker? I thought you were supposed to be able to click on your VIN# and it would come up. All I get is linked over to the Chevy website.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Question... how do you view your window sticker? I thought you were supposed to be able to click on your VIN# and it would come up. All I get is linked over to the Chevy website.


All you should have to do is click on the vin through gm connects. Not sure exactly what problem your having. :question: Type mine in on connects PVDN19 and click on the vin. It will as you said, transfer over to the chevy site and display the window sticker. If yours don't show up then you may want to ask one of the tracking admins. It's possible that it just hasn't been updated on the chevy site yet.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Andy, never mind. I was doing it on my tablet so the limitations of flash or whatever must have caused the problem. Just did it from my PC and it works great. I did bring up your order though just to see if I was f'd over on the price. Mine is identical except you have the sills, premium mats and cargo net.

I thought you said you ordered black granite though. ???? Its showing a white car.


Just kidding...LOL


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Gman- what tires brand and model did yours come with? My window sticker is showing all season black wall. I hope they didn't change the tire for 2012 to something stupid looking. I liked what the 2011 LTZ RS shipped with.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Not sure why the status hasn't changed, but according to the info below my cruze is on it's way  VIN: 1G1PH5SC9C7146865
Order Number: PVDN19
Status 08/25/2011 - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
Checked on 08/29/2011

Cassens Vehicle Tracking
VIN: 1G1PH5SC9C7146865
Pro: 79605578
Ship Date: 2011-08-29
Ship Time: 10:48 am
Del Date: 0000-00-00
Del Time: am
Ship To: 1344447
Dealer Name: LES STANFORD CHEVROLET CA
City: DEARBORN
State: MI
Query date: Mon Aug 29 14:55:23 CDT 2011
Powered by Cassens Transport


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

no Andy, I didn't get any new updates like you did. Still at 4B00. Sitting at GM collecting dust.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> no Andy, I didn't get any new updates like you did. Still at 4B00. Sitting at GM collecting dust.


Hopefully you hear something soon, I know how bad it sucks having to wait.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Ya tell me about it. Yours went 4B about a day or so before mine so hopefully tomorrow. Did you get an email up date or did you just happen to check it. I thought when it ships, its suppose to go event 5000.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Ya tell me about it. Yours went 4B about a day or so before mine so hopefully tomorrow. Did you get an email up date or did you just happen to check it. I thought when it ships, its suppose to go event 5000.


I was thinking the same thing, our status has been pretty close along the way. And no, I didn't get an email update... the status is still 4B00 but has the shipping info under it. It is definitely supposed to update when shipped. I actually asked the gm admin about the window sticker as well, he was in aww that it showed up at the very moment car hit 4B00 status (not normal in the past). It sounds to me like the gm system isn't keeping up very well with the movements taking place.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

My only guess is that they allocated a shipping company to pick it up but it actually hasn't left the grounds yet. I get stuff off ebay all the time and sometimes I will get an email 2 min after I paid for it. We know it doesn't ship that quick. They just create the label so its in the system. See what happens in the morning.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> My only guess is that they allocated a shipping company to pick it up but it actually hasn't left the grounds yet. I get stuff off ebay all the time and sometimes I will get an email 2 min after I paid for it. We know it doesn't ship that quick. They just create the label so its in the system. See what happens in the morning.


Yeh, who knows. The tracking system is flawed to say the least so I won't get my hopes up too high.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ maybe its so flawed that you will get a call from the dealer tommorow that its there


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ maybe its so flawed that you will get a call from the dealer tommorow that its there


Dammit! Now my hopes are up. :hope:


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Dammit! Now my hopes are up. :hope:


Did your dealer give you the VIN yet? If they did I could check GM's internal system to see if I can get any other information on it. Not promising that I can dig up anything more than what you have already seen but I could check.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Did your dealer give you the VIN yet? If they did I could check GM's internal system to see if I can get any other information on it. Not promising that I can dig up anything more than what you have already seen but I could check.


Well, my car must have either fallen off the carrier truck or was just being moved for quality control, because it no longer shows as in transit.:uhh: If you can dig anything up it would be appreciated. *VIN:* 1G1PH5SC9C7146865


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Well mine went 4200 shipped. Doesn't say what form of shipping. We will have to see if its here by next week.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine was updated this morning as shipped but I got confirmation from my dealer that it was actually shipped Saturday the 27th by rail car and was in Chicago yesterday morning at 6:30. Really hoping it shows up today or tomorrow! ccasion14:ccasion14:


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ maybe mine was on that same shipment since we're both in WI. I just talked to my dealer and his system is showing 4200 shipped as well. His does show estimated delivery of the 25th so I wonder If I will see it this week even???


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ maybe mine was on that same shipment since we're both in WI. I just talked to my dealer and his system is showing 4200 shipped as well. His does show estimated delivery of the 25th so I wonder If I will see it this week even???


Mine shows a delivery date of end of September. There is no way it's going to take that long to get here from Chicago. Only 3 hours away! I'm hearing that there is a shortage of semi trucks transporting cars out of Chicago. First rail cars now trucks?


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ gee thanks for the bad news. Lol. Just went I thought things were good.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ gee thanks for the bad news. Lol. Just went I thought things were good.


Yeah sorry! Believe me, I know how you feel! Any day now.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

^^You 2 are cracking me up...:lol: Nobody for sure knows whats going on, including myself. It sure would be nice if the tracking site had a little more information on it.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> ^^You 2 are cracking me up...:lol: Nobody for sure knows whats going on, including myself. It sure would be nice if the tracking site had a little more information on it.


 

Yeah wouldn't it be nice if gm understood our impatience


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Yeah wouldn't it be nice if gm understood our impatience


I agree. GM is "_Impotent_" in that area.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If it's any solace folks, GM lost the fully loaded Astra we orderd in 2008 for three months. The last tracking point was when they put it on the boat in Europe. We figured it got to the POE as the ship didn't sink, but no one could locate it. They finally found it after three months and flat trucked it to the dealership in Toledo from the NJ POE. It arrived the same day I was permanently laid off from my job. Had to tell the dealer I could not take the car. Fortunately, they hadn't required a deposit so we called it a day. That's why I'm still driving a 15 year old Civic.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> If it's any solace folks, GM lost the fully loaded Astra we orderd in 2008 for three months. The last tracking point was when they put it on the boat in Europe. We figured it got to the POE as the ship didn't sink, but no one could locate it. They finally found it after three months and flat trucked it to the dealership in Toledo from the NJ POE. It arrived the same day I was permanently laid off from my job. Had to tell the dealer I could not take the car. Fortunately, they hadn't required a deposit so we called it a day. That's why I'm still driving a 15 year old Civic.


Sounds like everything worked out for the best. Nothing worse than getting a new car and THEN losing your job.


----------



## cruzed (Aug 23, 2011)

08/19/2011(1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.08/19/2011(1102) Order entered via web.08/23/2011(2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.08/23/2011(2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.08/23/2011(3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.08/23/2011(3100) Order available to sequence.08/24/2011(3100) Order available to sequence.08/24/2011(3100) Order available to sequence.08/26/2011(3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.



Soon and my Beautiful Blue Bullet will be on her way!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Jim that really sounds like some bad luck you had. Losing a vehicle for 3 months and then your job. Hopefully things are starting to get better for you.

Cruzed- i've been in your spot very recently. Very exciting when it goes 3800 and you actually have a window sticker to view online. 

I wish the tracking system was spot on. Like UPS tracking. That's a very accurate system. 

I think GM is penalizing me for checking gmconnects so much. My gosh I'm on there a dozen times a day.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow....I've been off-line for several days due to Irene. Sounds like you guys are still waiting!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey gman, I was getting worried about you. Is your home property OK?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Hey gman, I was getting worried about you. Is your home property OK?


Yeah, everything is fine...after debating our non-refundable room in Williamsburg, VA we decided to go and make the best of it. Luckily the hotel we were staying at never lost power, but internet was down everywhere. My phone was in slo-motion and was useless for anything but texting...forget anything regarding the web.

We made it out to Busch Gardens on Monday, they were closed Saturday and Sunday.

But....my Cruze was safely tucked away in my garage in Greensboro, which allowed plenty of downtime for the new tint to cure...it actually felt pretty good to drive her to work this morning!lol


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Need a few votes!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-ch...ng/3397-august-cotm-official-vote-thread.html


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ well I just put in a vote for you 

I'm still sitting at 4200 shipped. Waiting for it to go 5000 delivered to the dealer. Im assuming that 5000 means that the dealer actually has it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ well I just put in a vote for you
> 
> I'm still sitting at 4200 shipped. Waiting for it to go 5000 delivered to the dealer. Im assuming that 5000 means that the dealer actually has it.


Thanks man!
...and yes, at least in my case, the day my update went to 5000, my Cruze had arrived on my dealers' lot the previous evening (it arrived late Monday evening, Tuesday morning my status was at 5000, and I drove it home Tuesday evening.)


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Need a few votes!
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-ch...ng/3397-august-cotm-official-vote-thread.html


 
You got my vote!!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Need a few votes!
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-ch...ng/3397-august-cotm-official-vote-thread.html


Sounds like you had a great vacation, back to work.. urgh (+1 on vote)


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Sounds like you had a great vacation, back to work.. urgh (+1 on vote)


 
yeah, back to work...also still working on the Cruze....I got a line on a guy that can do some custom headrest embroidery....yeah, that'll be next!

Thanks for all the votes!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Where did the guy get the front lip on the black car that is on the last picture of the poll?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

[QUOTE=I got a line on a guy that can do some custom headrest embroidery....yeah, that'll be next!

Awesome idea. Count me in


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I got a line on a guy that can do some custom headrest embroidery....yeah said:
> 
> 
> > OK, it's in. The headrest embroidery may happen next week. Getting "RS" in the front headrests...bright red font with a thin black threaded outline.
> > 3.5" wide x 1.75" tall font size. Officially licensed GM/Chevrolet font so it should match the RS insignia pretty well. Turnkey cost...$100.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Well impatient me had to go and call GM today. I found out that my car hadn't yet made it to Chicago like I thought it had and was actually being transported through Indiana by rail car on it's way to Chicago. They couldn't give me too many specifics but I did learn that when it makes it to Chicago it goes through and inspection process which takes a minimum of 3 days before it's sent out to the dealer. I wasn't aware that it still had to go through an inspection while it was in route. They weren't able to give me a delivery date but I'm guessing based on this information maybe late next week. They also told me that the dealer should be able to provide me with this information but I was told once it was shipped they couldn't tell me any more. Hmmmmm........ Hard to say who is telling me the right thing.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Well impatient me had to go and call GM today. I found out that my car hadn't yet made it to Chicago like I thought it had and was actually being transported through Indiana by rail car on it's way to Chicago. They couldn't give me too many specifics but I did learn that when it makes it to Chicago it goes through and inspection process which takes a minimum of 3 days before it's sent out to the dealer. I wasn't aware that it still had to go through an inspection while it was in route. They weren't able to give me a delivery date but I'm guessing based on this information maybe late next week. They also told me that the dealer should be able to provide me with this information but I was told once it was shipped they couldn't tell me any more. Hmmmmm........ Hard to say who is telling me the right thing.


Don't feel bad, I called the dealer today too and was told my car is on it's way but wasn't given a date either. Shortly after, I received a new cassens tracking posting. It has a different ship time than the the one I received 2 days ago so now I'm really confused. Notice that the 4B00 status hasn't changed... Order Number: PVDN19
Status 08/25/2011 - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
Checked on 08/29/2011

Cassens Vehicle Tracking
VIN: 1G1PH5SC9C7146865
Pro: 79605578
Ship Date: 2011-08-29
Ship Time: 10:48 am
Del Date: 0000-00-00
Del Time: am
Ship To: 1344447
Dealer Name: LES STANFORD CHEVROLET CA
City: DEARBORN
State: MI
Query date: Mon Aug 29 14:55:23 CDT 2011
Powered by Cassens Transport Order Number: PVDN19
Status 08/25/2011 - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
Checked on 08/31/2011

Cassens Vehicle Tracking
VIN: 1G1PH5SC9C7146865
Pro: 79605578
Ship Date: 2011-08-31
Ship Time: 7:34 am
Del Date: 0000-00-00
Del Time: am
Ship To: 1344447
Dealer Name: LES STANFORD CHEVROLET CA
City: DEARBORN
State: MI
Query date: Wed Aug 31 22:34:15 CDT 2011
Powered by Cassens Transport:question:


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Don't feel bad, I called the dealer today too and was told my car is on it's way but wasn't given a date either. Shortly after, I received a new cassens tracking posting. It has a different ship time than the the one I received 2 days ago so now I'm really confused. Notice that the 4B00 status hasn't changed... Order Number: PVDN19
> Status 08/25/2011 - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
> Checked on 08/29/2011
> 
> I had the same problem. Initially when I called GM they told me that my car was in Indiana getting inspected. I asked how long it takes to inspect the vehicle which at first she told me she doesn't know. After being pushy and not giving up she made a call to her source. She then informed me that it wasn't in Indiana being inspected, it was just traveling through Indiana on it's way to Chicago. So confusing!!!!! Kinda crazy that they can't really give you a good idea where your 20 sum thousand dollar car is at every moment.... I think we should have GPS tracking on them


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Andy2012ltz_rs said:
> 
> 
> > Don't feel bad, I called the dealer today too and was told my car is on it's way but wasn't given a date either. Shortly after, I received a new cassens tracking posting. It has a different ship time than the the one I received 2 days ago so now I'm really confused. Notice that the 4B00 status hasn't changed... Order Number: PVDN19
> ...


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Onstar is built in.. I don't see why it couldn't be used as a pre-delivery real-time tracking system. Just a thought.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Onstar is built in.. I don't see why it couldn't be used as a pre-delivery real-time tracking system. Just a thought.


 
That's a pretty good thought....since a trial period of OnStar is included, it could be pre-activated, the buyer could register on the OnStar website (already having the VIN), and track it geographically....

That would be Cool!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I officially just turned off the update alerts a moment ago. Just seems to me that after a 4b00 status, the system is totally flawed. Besides I hate waking up to no alerts. The dealer im sure, will call me the moment its in. Not like they want to have it on the books keeping it around for a few days. I don't get this inspection in chicago. My dealer told me that it goes thru QC before its bayed. Then I read on here it goes by rail to chicago and gets inspected again??? Then I'm assuming the dealer has to go thru it again I assume. Seems like overkill to me.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Well I officially just turned off the update alerts a moment ago. Just seems to me that after a 4b00 status, the system is totally flawed. Besides I hate waking up to no alerts. The dealer im sure, will call me the moment its in. Not like they want to have it on the books keeping it around for a few days. I don't get this inspection in chicago. My dealer told me that it goes thru QC before its bayed. Then I read on here it goes by rail to chicago and gets inspected again??? Then I'm assuming the dealer has to go thru it again I assume. Seems like overkill to me.


I'm not sure why they said it gets inspected in Chicago. Chicago is just a big rail yard where cars go and sit until they are loaded up and moved. I have had numerous instances of customers waiting for cars that were being held hostage there. It wouldn't make sense to inspect them there because if there was a problem you would think having it at the plant would be a better idea, not that everything GM does makes sense though.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes I agree with you. My dealer didn't say the 3 day thing. I just read that from the post above #292. I agree about using on star to track better. Probably isn't important to them as it is us though. There also probably isn't any person out there more impatient as I am either. Good thing I got all next week off and monday of the next so I can get it asap.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

GM could do the OnStar tracking thing, but they will only tell you what they WANT you to know! The other thing about that is some people would freak out if tracking a car with OnStar ever became something that anyone outside OnStar could see, regardless of it that feature was turned off when an owner took possession. We have had cars stolen from our lot and you wouldn't believe what it takes to get OnStar to locate it for us, and we own the thing!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> We have had cars stolen from our lot and you wouldn't believe what it takes to get OnStar to locate it for us, and we own the thing!


Sounds like the government!


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Well I officially just turned off the update alerts a moment ago. Just seems to me that after a 4b00 status, the system is totally flawed. Besides I hate waking up to no alerts. The dealer im sure, will call me the moment its in. Not like they want to have it on the books keeping it around for a few days. I don't get this inspection in chicago. My dealer told me that it goes thru QC before its bayed. Then I read on here it goes by rail to chicago and gets inspected again??? Then I'm assuming the dealer has to go thru it again I assume. Seems like overkill to me.



I agree and didn't know anything about this. I wonder if it's just a line because their shipping company is really pokey about getting anything anywhere. I was told that the company that was trucking cars pulled out on GM and their new shipping company doesn't have enough trucks to accommodate them and are way behind. But even with the rail car situation... My car shipped Saturday and by Wednesday it was still traveling through Indiana headed to Chicago? Geeze! Talk about snail rail.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

According to cassins, my cruze was delivered at 9am to the dealer. According to the dealer, it's still in route. Talk about going from excited to aggravated.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ that's why I just shut the gmconnects alerts off andy. It's pointless after 4B00. Any new status updates are for the previous day. So if my dealer calls me tomorrow and says the car came in, gmconnects wouldn't actually alert me with event 5000 until the next morning. I'm just waiting for him to call instead.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ that's why I just shut the gmconnects alerts off andy. It's pointless after 4B00. Any new status updates are for the previous day. So if my dealer calls me tomorrow and says the car came in, gmconnects wouldn't actually alert me with event 5000 until the next morning. I'm just waiting for him to call instead.


I think I'll do the same. It's just hard to grasp that the trucking company could post a false delivery. Oh well, we've waited this long what's another few days.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Oh well, we've waited this long what's another few days.


Yep....it's all downhill from here! Believe me, I know the feeling!!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

My car came in today, just waiting for the my salesman to give me a call back when it's ready to pick up. :yahoo:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweet! I'm waiting on them to install a light tint on my windshield now....should be done in about half an hour....

Sent from my ADR6400L using AutoGuide App


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I think I'll do the same. It's just hard to grasp that the trucking company could post a false delivery. Oh well, we've waited this long what's another few days.


There have been times when the trucking company said they delivered cars to our lot too and they weren't there. I think they report them delivered to dealer to GM to improve their performance and delivery time reporting. One time we had a car that showed as delivered to us two weeks prior and it was still sitting in the freakin' yard in Chicago. BTW, glad to see your car is finally in so you can start enjoying it.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> There have been times when the trucking company said they delivered cars to our lot too and they weren't there. I think they report them delivered to dealer to GM to improve their performance and delivery time reporting. One time we had a car that showed as delivered to us two weeks prior and it was still sitting in the freakin' yard in Chicago. BTW, glad to see your car is finally in so you can start enjoying it.


Thanks, and yeh I can't imagine having to wait 2 weeks with a fabricated delivery date. Well, as soon as illuminated sills are done I can leave the dealer a proud new cruze owner! Then it' mod time (after beer time of course) ccasion14:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Thanks, and yeh I can't imagine having to wait 2 weeks with a fabricated delivery date. Well, as soon as illuminated sills are done I can leave the dealer a proud new cruze owner! Then it' mod time (after beer time of course) ccasion14:


Almost to the bottom of that hill I was talking about earlier!!ccasion14:


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Well my car shipped on Saturday the 27th from Ohio headed for Chicago. I called on Wednesday to discover that it was still making it's way through Indiana. On Friday I called and learned that it was in Block, IL..... Central Illinois? It is supposed to be headed for Chicago. I called today to learn that now my car is in Arkansas!!!!! I am really losing my faith in GM, the first person tried to tell me that my car was re-routed due to weather, probably from the hurricane... Really.... We are a long ways away from the coast! After talking with the supervisor she simply told me that it was re-routed due to weather and she couldn't give me any idea as to when to expect my car. My car has now been in transit for 10 days and I'm only about 9 hours from Lordstown, Ohio. She just gave me the card that they always tell their customers is will take up to 3 months to order a car and therefore I shouldn't be expecting it so soon. Maybe I'm impatient but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

You're not the only one. It really pisses me off too. Perhaps I should have bought something else as in another brand. I don't understand the whole weather thing you stated. Irene had nothing to do with Ohio. My car is probably on the same train as yours. What a waste of transit fuel!!! Maybe it will go to California and on up to Seattle and back over to Wisconsin before it gets here. My dealer told me the other day that he expects it around the 12th.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> You're not the only one. It really pisses me off too. Perhaps I should have bought something else as in another brand. I don't understand the whole weather thing you stated. Irene had nothing to do with Ohio. My car is probably on the same train as yours. What a waste of transit fuel!!! Maybe it will go to California and on up to Seattle and back over to Wisconsin before it gets here. My dealer told me the other day that he expects it around the 12th.


Thats funny that you say that. I was just thinking the same thing earlier, maybe I should tell them to keep their car and I'll go buy a Ford. I think their trying to send our cars on a tour of the Country without us. It sure seems like seeing either of our cars by the 12th is wishful thinking. Look at how long they have been in transit already and they still need to make it to Chicago and be inspected before their delivered to our dealers. :angry:
GM seems to be a good one for wasting and doing stupid things. For example... What aren't the cars inspected off the line rather then having to be inspected in Chicago? That would save time and money!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Well my car shipped on Saturday the 27th from Ohio headed for Chicago. I called on Wednesday to discover that it was still making it's way through Indiana. On Friday I called and learned that it was in Block, IL..... Central Illinois? It is supposed to be headed for Chicago. I called today to learn that now my car is in Arkansas!!!!! I am really losing my faith in GM, the first person tried to tell me that my car was re-routed due to weather, probably from the hurricane... Really.... We are a long ways away from the coast! After talking with the supervisor she simply told me that it was re-routed due to weather and she couldn't give me any idea as to when to expect my car. My car has now been in transit for 10 days and I'm only about 9 hours from Lordstown, Ohio. She just gave me the card that they always tell their customers is will take up to 3 months to order a car and therefore I shouldn't be expecting it so soon. Maybe I'm impatient but this is just ridiculous.





CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> You're not the only one. It really pisses me off too. Perhaps I should have bought something else as in another brand. I don't understand the whole weather thing you stated. Irene had nothing to do with Ohio. My car is probably on the same train as yours. What a waste of transit fuel!!! Maybe it will go to California and on up to Seattle and back over to Wisconsin before it gets here. My dealer told me the other day that he expects it around the 12th.


It's understandable the both of you are pissed. Hopefully they arrive soon. If it makes you feel any better I'm currently driving a loaner due to my electrical system going haywire. :RantExplode:


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

That's just super andy. I wonder if this will end up being a 2012 recall. What sort of electical is it?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> That's just super andy. I wonder if this will end up being a 2012 recall. What sort of electical is it?


I was told that they have ordered a new "computer module" and it will take a day or so to get in. I was in class when he called so I didn't have time to get the part number, but I will tomorrow. My dealer said they had to involve GM techs for the fix and as of now it's a best guess. Hopefully it fixes the problems and it ends up being an isolated incident. Why diagnostics couldn't pin point a problem is beyond me. *Here is the post that mentioned the problems if you missed it: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/3498-no-remote-detected-tpms-failure.html


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> It's understandable the both of you are pissed. Hopefully they arrive soon. If it makes you feel any better I'm currently driving a loaner due to my electrical system going haywire. :RantExplode:


That is terrible Andy, I hope they resolve your problem soon. I would be furious too!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Well my status changed to 4800 this morning, "unloaded off the train" I'm ASSUMING that means in Chicago. So it's anybody's guess as to how long it will sit there before it gets on a car carrier to head up here. Days....Weeks???


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> GM seems to be a good one for wasting and doing stupid things.


i.e., *G*overnment *M*otors...

How fitting!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Man, you guys are really logging the rail miles! I'd require the dealership to clay the whole thing when they detail to remove all the rail dust those cars are probably accumulating!

Hopefully they will arrive soon...

Keep us updated Andy with regards to your electrical problem(s).


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Well my status changed to 4800 this morning, "unloaded off the train" I'm ASSUMING that means in Chicago. So it's anybody's guess as to how long it will sit there before it gets on a car carrier to head up here. Days....Weeks???


Glad to hear it's moving, your almost there.


gman19 said:


> Man, you guys are really logging the rail miles! I'd require the dealership to clay the whole thing when they detail to remove all the rail dust those cars are probably accumulating!
> 
> Hopefully they will arrive soon...
> 
> Keep us updated Andy with regards to your electrical problem(s).


I called back the dealer a few minutes ago and got an answer on the keyless entry not working. They happened to notice a a couple bent pins in the keyless entry module. The pins where very slightly bent (reason it was missed before). GM quality control has been notified. No word on the tpms not working yet.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Geez Andy that sucks. You must of only been able to rive your car a couple of days at most. I sure hope mine is worth the wait. Sounds like they are pushing them out the door TOO fast. If they spent as much time in QC as they do on a rail, there wouldn't be these problems.

I really do hope they clean my car up nicely after its crappy rail ride.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Well my status changed to 4800 this morning, "unloaded off the train" I'm ASSUMING that means in Chicago. So it's anybody's guess as to how long it will sit there before it gets on a car carrier to head up here. Days....Weeks???


There's no good answer to this one either. I have had ordered cars sit there for only a couple of days and some for a couple of weeks. Dealers can call the Dealer Business Center and put a "rush" on it but I honestly don't know if it does anything or just makes us feel like they are doing something. 

On another note, anyone with a 2012 Cruze don't do anything to damage your dome light. They are different part numbers from the 2011's and if it needs to be replaced you are out of luck, GM isn't shipping any and don't know when they will.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Well my status changed to 4800 this morning, "unloaded off the train" I'm ASSUMING that means in Chicago. So it's anybody's guess as to how long it will sit there before it gets on a car carrier to head up here. Days....Weeks???


Jelous! I hope that means that mine will be in Chicago soon. I was told by GM's wonderful customer service :question:that it takes a good 3 days to be inspected and then who knows how long to ship


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys, Dacruze checking in. I see ya'll are waiting eagerly, bu just hold on, it's worth the wait. From your first sniff of the new interior to your first stroll in it, you will forget the waiting process!!! 

Watching and waiting isn't much fun, but believe it or not you'll miss the anticipation once it gets here. I know, this sounds stupid, but you'll see. Kinda like Christmas
- Dan


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Jelous! I hope that means that mine will be in Chicago soon. I was told by GM's wonderful customer service :question:that it takes a good 3 days to be inspected and then who knows how long to ship


I don't get the inspection thing in Chicago. It already went thru QC at GM. Then the dealer goes thru it upon arrival. Why inspect it 3x?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> I don't get the inspection thing in Chicago. It already went thru QC at GM. Then the dealer goes thru it upon arrival. Why inspect it 3x?


Do ALL Cruzes go through a Chicago inspection? I didn't track mine once it left the factory, but it did seem to take a long time to arrive at my dealership...Shipped on July 30th, arrived on August 9th...:question:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Done....


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Sweet looking G-Man, i like it alot. You have in my opinion, the nicest looking ride Cruze i've seen so far. - Dan


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

dacruze said:


> Sweet looking G-Man, i like it alot. You have in my opinion, the nicest looking ride Cruze i've seen so far. - Dan


Thanks Dan,
I'm trying to keep myself in check...not doing too many things at once! lol! The custom graphics on the rear headrests will the the wife's design, and should be pretty cool too...true personalization!

Will post pics when/if it all pans out!


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Do ALL Cruzes go through a Chicago inspection? I didn't track mine once it left the factory, but it did seem to take a long time to arrive at my dealership...Shipped on July 30th, arrived on August 9th...:question:


I think it depends on your location as to where it goes for inspection. Your delivery time seems pretty fast compared to how mine is going so far, today is 12 days and it's not even expected to be in Chicago until the 10th. Grrrrr

BTW, Love the head rests, they look awesome!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I have to agree on the headrests gman, they look great. Looks like the size is a perfect fit, and the work quality looks outstanding. :th_coolio:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> I think it depends on your location as to where it goes for inspection. Your delivery time seems pretty fast compared to how mine is going so far, today is 12 days and it's not even expected to be in Chicago until the 10th. Grrrrr
> 
> Actually, I didn't know they went to any further inspection between GM and the Dealership!
> 
> BTW, Love the head rests, they look awesome!


Thanks man, I've got him working on some "custom" work for the rears as well.



Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I have to agree on the headrests gman, they look great. Looks like the size is a perfect fit, and the work quality looks outstanding. :th_coolio:


I was a bit concerned when he said he'd "order them"...I thougth I'd have to remove the headrest wrappings and send them off or something. But the emblems are actually an embroidered "patch(?)" with an adhesive backing that he ironed onto the leather. Running your finger across, it feels slightly raised and you can feel the threading. I really like the fact that my leather is left intact and not sewn through! But, he is the one that services the dealerships around here and has for years, so I went on my dealership's recommendation, and it is another winner!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Yahoo! My car left this morning by cassens transport. Now I wonder how long it will take to get from chicago to the center of WI.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Yahoo! My car left this morning by cassens transport. Now I wonder how long it will take to get from chicago to the center of WI.


Congrats! Hopefully a safe speedy shipment! Keep us posted.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Yahoo! My car left this morning by cassens transport. Now I wonder how long it will take to get from chicago to the center of WI.


That's not a far drive so I would suspect it gets there this evening or tomorrow morning if the driver had to drop off just one car at each place and make 7 or 8 stops. The dealer will still have to do the Pre-Delivery Inspection but that shouldn't take more than two hours. You're almost there!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> The dealer will still have to do the Pre-Delivery Inspection...


So...Chicago is a Post Production Inspection or a intermediate inspection, or a *Pre*-Pre-Delivery inspection??LOL

At the dealership...a Post-Post-Production inspection??

And finally, eventually, the end user will get to do an inspection...wow.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> So...Chicago is a Post Production Inspection or a intermediate inspection, or a *Pre*-Pre-Delivery inspection??LOL
> 
> At the dealership...a Post-Post-Production inspection??
> 
> And finally, eventually, the end user will get to do an inspection...wow.


To be honest with you I don't think anything happens in Chicago at all, other than changing transports. Next time I have to call the Dealer Business Center I'm going to ask but just like everywhere else you get put on hold forever so I don't want to make a special call to find out. At that, even though I work at a dealer I might not get a straight answer. I just can't see there being an intermediate inspection point. The added cost and complexity make no sense. Under the old GM maybe, but they are all about saving money now. If you have ever seen the espisode of "Ultimate Factories" where they make the Camaro and you see the inspection it goes through before it leaves the factory I can't imagine there would be a facility somewhere else that would be any more thorough. 

The PDI at the dealer is where a tech has to go over everything, make sure it works, check all the fluids, take it for a drive, etc. This is when any dealer-installed accessories are installed.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Yahoo! My car left this morning by cassens transport. Now I wonder how long it will take to get from chicago to the center of WI.


Hang in there, I'll bet on tomorrow.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah....sounds like the wait's about to end!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Car is in. I'm at the dealership right now. Haven't seen it in person yet as they are still going thru it. Saw a picture of it though that he text me this morning. The moment has finally come. Pretty dam excited right now. Will post back soon.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Car is in. I'm at the dealership right now. Haven't seen it in person yet as they are still going thru it. Saw a picture of it though that he text me this morning. The moment has finally come. Pretty dam excited right now. Will post back soon.


artytime:arty::go: !


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

After about 6 weeks of waiting and me being the most impatient person, I finally drove the beauty home today. Finally, I no longer need to wait for gmconnects updates.

This thing is a work of art. There are so many things to it that it's hard to grasp all of it. I LOVE the push button start. So glad I didn't settle for a 2011. The 12 was well worth the wait.

Tomorrow I will put on my bowties and maybe Sunday put in my HID main lights and also the fogs.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> After about 6 weeks of waiting and me being the most impatient person, I finally drove the beauty home today. Finally, I no longer need to wait for gmconnects updates.
> 
> This thing is a work of art. There are so many things to it that it's hard to grasp all of it. I LOVE the push button start. So glad I didn't settle for a 2011. The 12 was well worth the wait.
> 
> Tomorrow I will put on my bowties and maybe Sunday put in my HID main lights and also the fogs.


 :eusa_clap: Congratulations! I'm glad your enjoying it. And yeh, the keyless start/entry sure is nice. Just remember to tap the buttons on your new remote once in a while so it don't get lonely. :biglaugha:


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Funny! Thanks Andy. Just went out in the garage and sat in her to get more familar with the NAV system. Love the trial of XM radio too. Did you get your car back from the garage yet?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ Funny! Thanks Andy. Just went out in the garage and sat in her to get more familar with the NAV system. Love the trial of XM radio too. Did you get your car back from the garage yet?


Sure did. lmao, they even detailed it again for me. Car is a week old and has 3 coats of wax. And I swear, if the seats get any more leather conditioner on them I'm gonna have to sticky tape sandpaper to my ass. Be sure to update us on the badge install. And I'll have an answer on the led tails fitment tomorrow.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome! and funny on the seats  So was it the main computer ECU that they changed on yours? I appreciate you checking on the LED tails. I read that link you sent me and I'm sure it will be fine. SuperLux is the brand that guy used in the link and I messaged the ebay seller and that's the brand he is selling. I'm trying to find a link on someone who has removed the front facia. I thought I seen one before. Gonna be the easiest to install my lights and fog HIDs with it off I think.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Awesome! and funny on the seats  So was it the main computer ECU that they changed on yours? I appreciate you checking on the LED tails. I read that link you sent me and I'm sure it will be fine. SuperLux is the brand that guy used in the link and I messaged the ebay seller and that's the brand he is selling. I'm trying to find a link on someone who has removed the front facia. I thought I seen one before. Gonna be the easiest to install my lights and fog HIDs with it off I think.


It ended up a really easy fix for the dealer, but at the cost of 16 hours labor to finally stumble upon the culprit. The problem ended up being "terminal 2 circuit 3273 bent over and connection not seated". I may end up doing hid's tomorrow as well. I'll see if I can find that link.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Here it is! Doesn't give a detailed how to but it at least shows where he mounted the ballasts.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/223-hid-2.html


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Here it is! Doesn't give a detailed how to but it at least shows where he mounted the ballasts.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/223-hid-2.html


and here's the link with all the info needed pertaining to the removal of the fascia etc. (it's a rather long topic, but all the info is there) : http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/207-i-can-see-oem-fog-light-install.html


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> After about 6 weeks of waiting and me being the most impatient person, I finally drove the beauty home today. Finally, I no longer need to wait for gmconnects updates.
> 
> This thing is a work of art. There are so many things to it that it's hard to grasp all of it. I LOVE the push button start. So glad I didn't settle for a 2011. The 12 was well worth the wait.
> 
> Tomorrow I will put on my bowties and maybe Sunday put in my HID main lights and also the fogs.


Congratulations!!! You finally got it! ccasion14:
It looks great, keep us posted with any mods or updates, can't wait to see what all you do with it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Woohoo! Congratulations and happy Cruzin'. I got overlays ordered, hope they come soon...

Sent from my ADR6400L using AutoGuide App


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks!! The mods i have in possession are the bowties and both sets hid lights. Will order the led tail lights once I hear back from Andy on the fitment. By the way did your car come in?

Andy, thanks for the link. That's EXACTLY what I was looking for.

Gman, love the embroidered head rests. That would look awesome in my car. I have jet black seats, which brings up.. I thought my car was going to have red stitching. My dealer thinks maybe the red only came with the brick/black combo. Andy what color is your stitching?


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Nope still waiting  I'm pretty sure it's finally in chicago, as of 2:00am this morning. I was tracking the train all day yesterday. Hopefully I will get it this coming week... So tired of waiting, but I'm sure it will be well worth it!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Gman, love the embroidered head rests. That would look awesome in my car. I have jet black seats, which brings up.. I thought my car was going to have red stitching. My dealer thinks maybe the red only came with the brick/black combo. Andy what color is your stitching?


Thanks...with your black interior, you could get the RS in the bright red with a silver outline. I went with a black outline because of the light color of my interior.

I do know that something was supposed to come with red stitching...not sure what though, I just knew the Cocoa/Lt. Neutral would not, so in my case it was a N/A situation.

Let us know how your mods go!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Thanks!! The mods i have in possession are the bowties and both sets hid lights. Will order the led tail lights once I hear back from Andy on the fitment. By the way did your car come in?
> 
> Andy, thanks for the link. That's EXACTLY what I was looking for.
> 
> Gman, love the embroidered head rests. That would look awesome in my car. I have jet black seats, which brings up.. I thought my car was going to have red stitching. My dealer thinks maybe the red only came with the brick/black combo. Andy what color is your stitching?


From what I recall, the stitching throughout the black leather is a dark brown that matches the brick leather. I'm not in possession of my car right now due to problems I ran into with wiring the led tails today (having a mechanic down the street that has electrical engineering experience work on it as we speak). I'll post pics later tonight of the stitching/led tail lights.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Herchevy, it is well worth the wait and its something you don't undrstand until you have it. When your gmconnects shows the cassens transport it should only be a day or so. You are closer to chicago than I am. Once it shows that, the tracking system is completely useless. Mine went 5000 today but I got the car yesterday.

Gman, is the RS letters ironed on? If so, Can I buy the letters myself and iron it on or is it complex. I actually have a hobbyists iron for putting coverite on r/c planes

Andy, I can't wait to see the tail lights!!! I didn't get anything done on mine today. Spent too much time showing it off to my family and others.

I just love this car. I feels like im driving a $50,000 car. The car is so advanced. The picture viewer on the nav is cool. I was paging thru all the pics on my phone. I loaded up a USB stick with mp3's and popped that in. Overall, I'm starting to grasp it all.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Andy, I can't wait to see the tail lights!!! I didn't get anything done on mine today. Spent too much time showing it off to my family and others.

Tail lights are done, and just finished up the billet bowties. Didn't have any luck with getting decent pics though. I'll have to wait until morning when it's light out. If you order the tails I just want to give you a heads up, be prepared to have some complex wiring done including adding wire through the factory harness. None of the wire colors match up, the connectors will be cut off (useless) and the black wire on the inner tails is actually possitive not negative.. go figure huh. Unless your good at troubleshooting and splicing a professional install is a must. expect 3-4 hours. On the bright side, they look amazing. Bowties are a perfect fit as well. I'll post a review with pics first thing in the morning in a new thread.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Herchevy, it is well worth the wait and its something you don't undrstand until you have it. When your gmconnects shows the cassens transport it should only be a day or so. You are closer to chicago than I am. Once it shows that, the tracking system is completely useless. Mine went 5000 today but I got the car yesterday.
> 
> Maybe I will get lucky and see it this week. I sure hope so. GM told me today that it is in Chicago waiting for a semi to bring it here so hopefully the semi will fill up fast


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats LTZ-RS, I hope you'r enjoying your new ride.
Hang in there herchevycruze, you'll probably have it this week. 
I guess i'm just a rare case, i had mine in 3 weeks after ordering it, so i can't imagine having to wait as long as as ya'll. I'm sure you guys won't be disappointed. - Dan


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

dacruze said:


> ...i had mine in 3 weeks after ordering it, so i can't imagine having to wait as long as as ya'll. I'm sure you guys won't be disappointed. - Dan


Certainly will not be disapointed!! This is true...but 3 weeks! Doggone it I waited 4 1/2 MONTHS!  :1poke:


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

How did you guys go about getting a truck tracking number?


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine was on GMCONNECTS. I believe they used Cassens, but each time i checked they had not updated it. I actually had my Eco before cassens or gmconnects updated my status. I picked it up on Saturday, and they didn;t update their sites to inform me it was here until like tuesday or thursday of the following week.

Just think, it may be there now, or at least real close - Dan


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

I work at the dealer and must say I was very sad when a semi pulled in this morning carrying 2 cruze's of the same color that I ordered and neither were mine  My car left Chicago this morning at 9:18. I called gm this afternoon and they informed me that it could be a couple days yet. Are you kidding me? My dealer is 3.5 hours from Chicago. This is ridiculous. I must admit I didn't have the kindest words for gm customer service.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Hang in there, I'll bet on tomorrow.


 ^ Remember when I said this to cruzeLTZ-RS and the car came the next day... :biggrin:



herchevycruze said:


> I work at the dealer and must say I was very sad when a semi pulled in this morning carrying 2 cruze's of the same color that I ordered and neither were mine  My car left Chicago this morning at 9:18. I called gm this afternoon and they informed me that it could be a couple days yet. Are you kidding me? My dealer is 3.5 hours from Chicago. This is ridiculous. I must admit I didn't have the kindest words for gm customer service.


 I'll say it again, this time for you! Hang in there, I'll bet on tomorrow. :hope:


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> ^ Remember when I said this to cruzeLTZ-RS and the car came the next day... :biggrin:
> 
> I'll say it again, this time for you! Hang in there, I'll bet on tomorrow. :hope:



I sure hope so!!!!!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Andy is right. 

Mine left chicago last wed and it arrived at the dealer 8:30 last friday morning. I'm further north than you. My Money is on this friday at the latest. I'm sure the driver wants to deliver them all and get back home for the weekend.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

It's here!!!! They dropped it off at 7:00am morning. I got a text message from a co-worker on my way in with a picture of it being unloaded from the truck. Finally!!!!! ccasion14:ccasion14:ccasion14:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> It's here!!!! They dropped it off at 7:00am morning. I got a text message from a co-worker on my way in with a picture of it being unloaded from the truck. Finally!!!!! ccasion14:ccasion14:ccasion14:


Good stuff -- now you got us wanting a pic of it coming off that truck!!:1poke:


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Sincere Congrats, but like G-man said, we wanna see ... - Dan


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is what I have so far, if I get some that aren't so blurry I will post those


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

The wait is over! I'm happy for ya, and yeh.. get some more pics! Don't forget to make sure they fill it up with premium since it's on the house.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, that Mocha Steel Equinox looks like ours! Looks like the wheels that come with the 4 cyl though, still, that Cruze rulz!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats! Nice feeling isn't it. Well I think everyone actively subscribing to this post now has their car.

Mine is at the shop right now getting tinted. Will be picking it up around 6pm.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

It feels good not to be waiting anymore! I love it!!!! :wub: Here are some pics of the fog lights, I will post more pics after it's been fully detailed.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Never seen foglamps against body color! Nice!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

The color is matched well. I had to figure out what you actually did to it


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> The color is matched well. I had to figure out what you actually did to it


Now I'm going out on a limb here....but I assume since this thing just rolled off the truck, that those foglamp shrouds being the body color are indeed from the factory??

Maybe it's a Eco thing...my LTZ ain't like that!!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Now I'm going out on a limb here....but I assume since this thing just rolled off the truck, that those foglamp shrouds being the body color are indeed from the factory??
> 
> Maybe it's a Eco thing...my LTZ ain't like that!!


My guess is they had them done at the dealership where they work. You can't get fogs from the factory on an Eco. Also, if you look at the pic of the car on the truck closely you see that it doesn't have fogs.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Now I'm going out on a limb here....but I assume since this thing just rolled off the truck, that those foglamp shrouds being the body color are indeed from the factory??
> 
> Maybe it's a Eco thing...my LTZ ain't like that!!


Lol, I'm guessing the same here. Is it a new 2012 thing?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Lol, I'm guessing the same here. Is it a new 2012 thing?


Maybe a 2012 Eco thing....in my our cases, not a 2012 LTZ thing


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> My guess is they had them done at the dealership where they work. You can't get fogs from the factory on an Eco. Also, if you look at the pic of the car on the truck closely you see that it doesn't have fogs.


Well, there you go....it still looks SHARP!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Got mine tinted yesterday by a professional. He Did an amazing job. 35% tint. That with the black granite ltz/rs looks sick! Many compliments on it already by coworkers.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

doinitwrong is right, not 2012 thing or eco thing. My eco has the black panels, but the fogs were an option. I have em on my Grand Prix and never use them, so i figured why spend the xtra $. With that said, i love th eones on the RS package, that has the chrome stip on them. If they were an option i would have gotten those, simply for the classy look. IMO, don't really like the body matching color ones, but again, my opinion. Great looking car though. - Dan


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

They look sharp on the Eco...but since my RS grille extends down, I think my black fog shrouds look better black...ties the grille together.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, I had my fog light surrounds painted at my dealer, along with my mudflaps. I think it looks 10 times better than the standard add on fog lights for the eco. Unfortunately you can't replicate the RS fog lights because the bumper cover is different so this is the route I decided to go. I'm very pleased with the way it turned out and how perfect it matches.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Got mine tinted yesterday by a professional. He Did an amazing job. 35% tint. That with the black granite ltz/rs looks sick! Many compliments on it already by coworkers.


That is my next step, you should post some pictures so I can see  I think I'm going to go with 20%


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

AGreed, the eco ones looked awful plain, that's why i didn't get 'em. They certainly do look better than the optional ones. I like the eco simply 4 the mpg's, but my favorite trim is the RS. I have thougth about addidng teh rocker moldings on teh side of mine adn wrapping the lower air dam (black part) in white vinyl, so it would appear to have effects all around, but i like mine so much as it is. 

The RS is simply awesome, but w/ kids and bills, MPG's won out in the end - Dan


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

A couple pics of the mudflaps please...


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> A couple pics of the mudflaps please...


I will make sure to do that too.... As soon as it's clean :smile:


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> I will make sure to do that too.... As soon as it's clean :smile:


lol, I hear ya.. The last time I took pics I was STILL at the car wash.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> lol, I hear ya.. The last time I took pics I was STILL at the car wash.


Yeah I was impatient and wanted to take my car home so it hasn't been detailed yet. They are supposed to get her all shined up for me tomorrow and this way they won't be rushed. 

BTW those tail lights look sweet! What brand are they?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Yeah I was impatient and wanted to take my car home so it hasn't been detailed yet. They are supposed to get her all shined up for me tomorrow and this way they won't be rushed.
> 
> BTW those tail lights look sweet! What brand are they?


Thanks. They are from ebay, the seller was koreaauto. There's quite a few other ones that recently became available you may want to check out as well. (see the recent smithclub post)


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are some more pictures after it was detailed today


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

NICE! Gotta love that red! Got my rear headrests done yesterday...

Sometimes it's all about the dogs!!


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> Very nice!!!


Thanks! The dogs go where we go...so now they have "assigned seating"!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey herchevycruze, your rides looks great. The reding out mods you've done seem to flow rather nicely. Gman, you've got 2 lucky dogs there. I'm sure they'll enjoy the leather as much as you do. :biggrin:


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

If any Canadians ordered a 2012 this, summer I just got the VIn number on mine and it's been built and shipped. Estimated arrival 2-3 weeks.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Gman, you've got 2 lucky dogs there. I'm sure they'll enjoy the leather as much as you do. :biggrin:


Thanks Andy, 
The dogs are our "kids"! 
Moxie (Black & Silver) & Jaxx (Solid Black)


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

^Like the pic. You've definitely got a couple of nice looking pooches there. It's been a while since I've had a dog and really miss the companionship. My yard is fenced in (except across the driveway), and I don't spend 3-4 hours on the road every day anymore. So it just may be the right time. :grin:


----------



## Cruze_Jasper (Apr 19, 2011)

My order has been stuck on 3400 status since 9/15. Dealer said TPW was 9/19, so I'm getting a little impatient. I'm ready for my Cruze! started this process on April 20 with a '11 Cruze LT Taupe Gray, order sat in que because that color wasn't available, then July 20 ordered a black granite 2012. Maybe I can fly to Ohio and drive it home??


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know how you feel! I started back on April 2nd for an Imperial Blue, had to re-order May 9th after my original order was cancelled due to the color unavailability. I finally took delivery on August 9th. Can the dealer say "why" you've been stuck at 3400 for so long....a few more days and you'll be pushing a month at that status...


----------



## Uggggs (Sep 19, 2011)

I wanted to see if you guys can give me any input on what my order status means. I originally ordered my car sat. night, 2 weeks ago. The dealer never gave me an order number until today, telling me that there is a problem with building 2LT's and manual as of right not so the order wont go through...total bs but whatever. Anyways upon getting my order number and registering with gmconnects. I check and get this message but it hasnt updated today at all. So I wanna know if the dealer is just messin around again? Or is that a legitimate order status?? Otherwise I plan on calling up my credit card and giving my business to a dealer willing to take care of me.

10/06/2011(CT000) Vehicle has been entered into the system and will be updated the following business day in most cases


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Uggggs said:


> I wanted to see if you guys can give me any input on what my order status means. I originally ordered my car sat. night, 2 weeks ago. The dealer never gave me an order number until today, telling me that there is a problem with building 2LT's and manual as of right not so the order wont go through...total bs but whatever. Anyways upon getting my order number and registering with gmconnects. I check and get this message but it hasnt updated today at all. So I wanna know if the dealer is just messin around again? Or is that a legitimate order status?? Otherwise I plan on calling up my credit card and giving my business to a dealer willing to take care of me.
> 
> 10/06/2011(CT000) Vehicle has been entered into the system and will be updated the following business day in most cases


The dealer isn't BS'ing you. The 2LT with a manual transmission has been on constraint since the 2012's were introduced though I have no idea why. As far as that status goes I have no idea since that is what consumers see through the GM website and not what dealers see. Since it is dated 10/6 it would lead me to believe that the order has been entered though because we enter orders Thursday through Saturday. If you want actual confirmation ask the dealer to show you that it's under "Placed Order" status. Once the order is placed and then accepted by GM you will see the Target Production Week date soon.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am also have a 2LT Manual built and my dealer said the same. However, I am on step 2000. I am hoping to see action this week. 

Does anyone know when the VIN is actually assigned to the chassis?

Thanks.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

kevjam79 said:


> I am also have a 2LT Manual built and my dealer said the same. However, I am on step 2000. I am hoping to see action this week.
> 
> Does anyone know when the VIN is actually assigned to the chassis?
> 
> Thanks.


When it hits Event Code 3800 which is "Produced."


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Got my 2012 LTZ this week. First one the dealer delivered for the model year. Didn't have the floor carpets in stock yet.

If anyone is curious, the 2012 LTZ in Canada has the push button start and keyless access, as well as fog lights, and the Pioneer system standard.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> Got my 2012 LTZ this week. First one the dealer delivered for the model year. Didn't have the floor carpets in stock yet.
> 
> If anyone is curious, the 2012 LTZ in Canada has the push button start and keyless access, as well as fog lights, and the Pioneer system standard.


GM's floor mat supplier had a flood or some other disaster so there are some '12 models delivered without the mats. We just got a message yesterday that they are now starting to ship mats for the cars missing them so hopefully you will get them soon.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Very well. In the meantime we are driving the car barefoot.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> Got my 2012 LTZ this week. First one the dealer delivered for the model year. Didn't have the floor carpets in stock yet.
> 
> If anyone is curious, the 2012 LTZ in Canada has the push button start and keyless access, as well as fog lights, and the Pioneer system standard.


 
I love the pushbutton start/keyless access. When I drive our Equinox, I often forget to get the key out of my pocket and start fumbling for the pushbutton (it's my wife's Equinox, and I to take a lot of crap from her when I do this..LOL!)

Anyway, you can also lock the car by touching the little color keyed pads on either the drivers' side or passengers' side door handle. I've found there is no need to "press" as it isn't a button....a touch is all it takes, and voila, doors are locked!

What color did you get??


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

White.

You can actually set the car to lock as you walk away from the vehicle. Not sure yet if it's a good or bad idea.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> When it hits Event Code 3800 which is "Produced."


It hit 3000 on 10/11/11. What would be an expected date for 3800?

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

kevjam79 said:


> It hit 3000 on 10/11/11. What would be an expected date for 3800?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kevin


Most of the Cruzes I have in stock took about four to five weeks to go from 3000 to 3800. Each car has a Target Production Week that your dealer can tell you. Unfortunately I can't look up orders from other dealers.


----------



## cashmoves (Oct 14, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> The dealer isn't BS'ing you. The 2LT with a manual transmission has been on constraint since the 2012's were introduced though I have no idea why. As far as that status goes I have no idea since that is what consumers see through the GM website and not what dealers see. Since it is dated 10/6 it would lead me to believe that the order has been entered though because we enter orders Thursday through Saturday. If you want actual confirmation ask the dealer to show you that it's under "Placed Order" status. Once the order is placed and then accepted by GM you will see the Target Production Week date soon.


ugh, NOO! this is horrible news. i was going to order a 6M 2LT this week... i had all the options picked out EXACTLY how i wanted it. i doubted they would be able to find black on black, 6M, loaded minus sunroof, so i figured i would have to order it. is there any idea when delivery would be if i tell the dealer to place an order this week?

i was so excited...


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

cashmoves said:


> ugh, NOO! this is horrible news. i was going to order a 6M 2LT this week... i had all the options picked out EXACTLY how i wanted it. i doubted they would be able to find black on black, 6M, loaded minus sunroof, so i figured i would have to order it. is there any idea when delivery would be if i tell the dealer to place an order this week?
> 
> i was so excited...


It's no longer under constraint, at least in this weeks order cycle. So it will be the normal delivery time if you order one which is about 8 weeks or so depending on where you live.


----------



## arg3b (Feb 7, 2012)

Whew, it took a few days but I finally finished this thread. It was full of highs and lows and left me wanting more. Here is the status of my LTZ:


01/30/2012(1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.01/30/2012(1102) Order entered via web.01/31/2012(2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.01/31/2012(2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.01/31/2012(3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.01/31/2012(3100) Order available to sequence.02/02/2012(3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.

The production date is currently 2-20.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

It seems foreve since I started this thread! It's an interesting read for folks wanting to track and compare delivery dates/times though. It moves along pretty quick once production happens. Then you have to rely on the carrier(s) to get your ride to the dealership...which can be a whole new experience to try and track!


----------



## arg3b (Feb 7, 2012)

My new Cruze has had a busy 24 hours!

01/30/2012	(1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
01/30/2012	(1102) Order entered via web.
01/31/2012	(2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
01/31/2012	(2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
01/31/2012	(3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
01/31/2012	(3100) Order available to sequence.
02/02/2012	(3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
02/20/2012	(3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.
02/21/2012	(3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.
02/21/2012	(4000) Vehicle available to ship.
02/21/2012	(4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).
02/21/2012	(4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
02/21/2012	(4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

I am in process of reading this thread. - ANybody order one in Ohio and get their Cruze super fast?? 

I imagine transit time should be really quick, in theory. Hoping I don't have to wait long.


----------



## Matt Z (Feb 20, 2012)

arg3b said:


> My new Cruze has had a busy 24 hours!
> 
> 01/30/2012	(1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
> 01/30/2012	(1102) Order entered via web.
> ...


How do you get these production status codes? Are they something your dealer is giving you via email or are you able to access via a website?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## arg3b (Feb 7, 2012)

Get your order number from your salesperson and go to gmconnects.com and register. That's all there is to it!


----------



## Matt Z (Feb 20, 2012)

arg3b said:


> Get your order number from your salesperson and go to gmconnects.com and register. That's all there is to it!


Thanks. Hopefully I'll have an order number soon since my salesperson is sending out my order tomorrow.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey is there any chance it gets produced sooner than a production week? I've had mine ordered for 2 weeks now though it only started moving thru GM connects last Tuesday. Production week supposed to be March 12, according to dealer. 

But I'm hoping for it to move faster, and besides I'm in Ohio!! Shouldn't it be pretty quick??


----------



## arg3b (Feb 7, 2012)

Well for me I was told on feb. 8 that my production date was feb. 21. As you can see on my updates above that was a good date.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

It's possible but unlikely it will get produced much sooner then what it's scheduled for. Once your order gets to 3400 status it will go really quick and then probably get bayed waiting to get shipped for about 5 days give or take. Then when it finally ships your dealer should recieve the car on the same day it ships or the next day.


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

arg3b said:


> My new Cruze has had a busy 24 hours!
> 
> 01/30/2012 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
> 01/30/2012 (1102) Order entered via web.
> ...


Only 23 days?! Thats impressive! I sure hope mine comes that quickly! Mine was at 3300 on 02/23. I kinda feel bad for the custom order buyers last year, some waited over 3 months!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Autotekpro421 said:


> Only 23 days?! Thats impressive! I sure hope mine comes that quickly! Mine was at 3300 on 02/23. I kinda feel bad for the custom order buyers last year, some waited over 3 months!


Ordered mine on April 1st, re-ordered May 9th, and took posession ofthe keys on August 10th....seemed like forever! That's one reason I started this thread...lol!


----------



## arg3b (Feb 7, 2012)

As of March 1 I'm sitting on a "4800" status now which means its off the train and either waiting to be loaded to a truck or it's already on it's way. Should be here anyday I guess.


----------



## arg3b (Feb 7, 2012)

gman19 said:


> Ordered mine on April 1st, re-ordered May 9th, and took posession ofthe keys on August 10th....seemed like forever! That's one reason I started this thread...lol!


Better man than I! I would've got too impatient and found another car...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

arg3b said:


> As of March 1 I'm sitting on a "4800" status now which means its off the train and either waiting to be loaded to a truck or it's already on it's way. Should be here anyday I guess.



arg3b,
That's great! I hope you enjoy your new Cruze! If you ever have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## arg3b (Feb 7, 2012)

Picked up the Cruze on the 6th! I love it so far!


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice Arg3b! Looks sharp. I have always liked the blue. I went with Crystal Red / beige interior though. 

As of Friday March 9 it's at 3400, so I'm hoping it moves along fast! I am only 1-2 hours away from the Lordstown Factory here in Ohio... So I'm desperately hoping it jumps through 3800 and 4000's today or tomorrow and gets here by the end of this week!! feasible??


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey did you have tint installed on those windows? (if so what %)

And how are you liking the Navigation?? I ordered it and am curious about how ergonomic/intuitive it will be, esp. as I'll be using my iPhone with it for music.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

You won't be disappointed! I wanted a Crystal Red Eco but was at a car show and saw it on display in Blue Topaz Metallic. That sold me on it! If you send me an email to: [email protected] I will send pictures of mine to you.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

arg3b said:


> Better man than I! I would've got too impatient and found another car...



Yeah, I was almost to that point...thing was that I had a really hard time finding a Cruze to test drive at the time, let alone trying to find the trim and options I wanted. I ordered the RS package having never seen one! But....I must say it was worth the wait...no regrets whatsoever!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

arg3b said:


> Picked up the Cruze on the 6th! I love it so far!
> 
> View attachment 3995
> View attachment 3996
> View attachment 3997



VERY nice! Looks like you might have loaded it out! As mentioned before, I had to re-order due to the Japan earthquake disaster. My original order was for a 2011 Imperial Blue Metallic, which was not available in 2012. At the point I re-ordered, it was too early for the dealerships to have a sample paint chip to show what the Topaz Blue Metallic looked like so I was afraid to order it having never seen it. I opted for the Crystal Red Tintcoat, Love it, it just needs a good spring detailing now.

But you have what I would have ordered if they could have showed me that color when I re-ordered....I love the Topaz Blue, but not enough to generate any regrets on the Crystal Red!LOL!


----------



## Matt Z (Feb 20, 2012)

sam_advance said:


> Nice Arg3b! Looks sharp. I have always liked the blue. I went with Crystal Red / beige interior though.
> 
> As of Friday March 9 it's at 3400, so I'm hoping it moves along fast! I am only 1-2 hours away from the Lordstown Factory here in Ohio... So I'm desperately hoping it jumps through 3800 and 4000's today or tomorrow and gets here by the end of this week!! feasible??


Sam -

My order is at 3400 as of yesterday, 3/15. Has your order reached 3800 or been built yet?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

*02/14/2012(1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
02/14/2012(1102) Order entered via web.
02/21/2012(2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
02/21/2012(2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
02/21/2012(3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
02/21/2012(3100) Order available to sequence.
02/22/2012(3100) Order available to sequence.
02/23/2012(3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
03/09/2012(3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.
03/14/2012(3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.
03/14/2012(4000) Vehicle available to ship.
03/14/2012(4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).
03/14/2012(4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
03/16/2012(4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
03/23/2012(4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).*


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

Delivered today March 26.

Seemed like it took forever!! Especially as it seemed GM tracking seemed lacksidasical with its updates. 

Anyways, I don't have it yet as it has to go through pre inspection and get the windows tinted.. Maybe tomorrow.. :/


----------



## Matt Z (Feb 20, 2012)

My car shipped (code 4200) on 3/20. Still waiting for my car and it's been over a week!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings. I ordered a 2012 Eco last weekend. I'm rather excited to see that it's already started the production process.

04/20/2012 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
04/20/2012 (1102) Order entered via web.
04/23/2012 (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
04/24/2012 (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
04/25/2012 (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratulations!

Don't mean to rain on your parade but, aren't the 2013 's coming out soon?


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

True, but from what I've heard there won't be much of a difference. Plus the price generally goes up a little each model year. Hopefully when the car comes in there will be some nice incentives to take advantage of.


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

Mick said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Don't mean to rain on your parade but, aren't the 2013 's coming out soon?


I dont think we are starting the 13 MY vehicles until August.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am so glad my dealership had a 2012 Eco in Blue Topaz Metallic in front of his place!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## arg3b (Feb 7, 2012)

sam_advance said:


> Hey did you have tint installed on those windows? (if so what %)
> 
> 
> And how are you liking the Navigation?? I ordered it and am curious about how ergonomic/intuitive it will be, esp. as I'll be using my iPhone with it for music.



Yes the windows are tinted 25% all around and it is perfect for me. I really like the navi a lot. The ONLY thing I wish it had was the roads speed limit. My garmin had that feature and I utilized it a lot.


----------



## arg3b (Feb 7, 2012)

gman19 said:


> VERY nice! Looks like you might have loaded it out! As mentioned before, I had to re-order due to the Japan earthquake disaster. My original order was for a 2011 Imperial Blue Metallic, which was not available in 2012. At the point I re-ordered, it was too early for the dealerships to have a sample paint chip to show what the Topaz Blue Metallic looked like so I was afraid to order it having never seen it. I opted for the Crystal Red Tintcoat, Love it, it just needs a good spring detailing now.
> 
> But you have what I would have ordered if they could have showed me that color when I re-ordered....I love the Topaz Blue, but not enough to generate any regrets on the Crystal Red!LOL!


My car is fully loaded and I love everything about it. The pioneer sound system sounds great, which was the only thing I was skeptical about. Ive gotten so many compliments on the blue! People look at the car and say "Thats a Chevy?! Looks like a BMW!" Lol


----------

